# Tranny Glossary Reloaded



## Kiislova (May 4, 2021)

Now out for all to see, for helping people understand the complicated and nonsensical language troons and their enablers use. All the funny words and initialisms, listed and catalogued for r/truelesbians reading comprehension.

Work always in progress, please contribute your definition below!


*Newspeak**Meaning*/tttt/ / ttttA more accurate name for the /lgbt/ board on 4chan.2XC / r/2XCr/TwoXChromosomes, A subreddit formerly for biological women, completely invaded and overtaken by troons41% / 50%The suicide attempt rate of trannies; Used as a sinonym for suicide5 o' clock shadowThat lingering beard shadow that MtF troons try very hard (and fail) to hide.AAMPAdult Atracted Minor Person; Ie: The other side of a MAP. See: MAPAAPAuto Androphilia; A Female sexualy aroused by the thought of herself as a manABAdult baby; See: ABDLABDL / AB/DLAdult Baby/Diaper Lover, a very creepy fetish for wearing diapers and/or acting like a small child. Popular with, but not exclusive to tranniesAbdominal PhalloplastySame as all other phallos but the meat is harvested from the lower belly area. One perk of this procedure is you get to look normal in swimwear/underwear and not like a burn victimAceAsexual; See: AsexualACONAIDS Council of NSW; Started off as a charity in Australia aimed towards LGB people especially those with HIV, now drinks the trans koolaid like Stonewall in the UKAero / AromanticA dumb label to say they have little to no sexual interest or attractionAFABAssigned Female At Birth; IE: Born with a front holeAFAB trans womanA satirical identity to highlight the fact that women and trans women are not in the same category and cannot become each other despite some trans women calling themselves female; kikomi is a fictional example of such a personAffirmingAny behaviour, activity, clothes, whatever that makes a troon feel Validated/ArousedAGABAssigned Gender At Birth; What your parents label you depending if you have a cock or notAgenderSomeone who supposedly feels completely genderless, a sub-category of non binaryAGMPAndrogynomorphilia; See: GAMPAGPAutogynephilia; A Male being sexually aroused by the thought of himself as a femaleAGP smirk / AutogynesmileThat side-smirk every other AGP uses when taking a selfie, Some examples: Calista, Kevin, Emily, Kevin, Horror, KevinAiden / GaydenA trans man (FtM) that looks terrible; IE: Not passing at all; See: ZoeyAllyA non-trans troon supporter. Not treated like a friend. Usually treated like dirt by the troons. A good ally sits down, shuts up, and opens their wallet when the troons demand it. Nothing more. Allies are disposable; See: HandmaidenALT phalloplastyAnterolateral Thigh Flap phalloplasty.  Where they butcher and harvest the meat from thigh, results just as bad as with RFFAMAB / ACABAssigned Male/Cock At Birth; IE: Born with a dickAmholeTranny vagina, as inmortalised by lolcow Kevin Gibes; See: StinkditchAndromimetophiliaParaphilia of being attracted to trans identified males / male crossdressers.AnnaA trans woman (MtF) that looks terrible; IE: Not passing at all, a genderbent AidenApache HelicopterVery old meme; A slang term mockingly used to make fun of individuals who identify other than male or femaleAsexualA lack of any sexual attraction to anyoneAutohomoeroticismThe attraction or arousal of the idea of oneself being a gay man. There is much debate on whether or not heterosexual FTMs experience either autoandrophile or autohomoeroticisimBabytransPerson who recently realized they are trans; Annoying like a born-again christianBAMEBlack, Asian and Minority Ethnicity (Obsolete; See: BME)Banshee / GhoulA troon. Called banshees because they don't really pass because of their facial features (See Narcissa Wright)BDDBody dysmorphic disorder. Almost a prerequisite for being a troonBindingPutting on a binder (corset-like thing) to hide your breasts; Continuous usage of a binder makes the tits awfuly deformedBiological Essentialism / Gender EssentialismSee: EssentialismBirthing PeoplePregnant women, but created to include NB women; See: Vulva ownersBlahaj / BLÅHAJA shark plushie by IKEA. Extremely popular among troons for some goddamned reasonBlanchardRay Blanchard, usually refers to Blanchard's transsexualism typologyBlitBoy + Clit: An FTM's clitorisBlobSee: GenderblobBlurTrans activists' nickname for Blaire White because of disagreementsBMEBlack and Minority Ethnicity (Formerly BAME; See: BAME)BolognaAn FTM constructed "penis" since they sorta look like bologna sausageBolt-onsAn MTF's fake boobs, they look hilariously out of place on a male bodyBonerwall / StonefallNicknames by opponents of the Stonewall organisation; See: StonewallBonus Hole / Three holesWhat Gaydens refer to their genitals. Gaydens often try to pressure gay men into having sex with him by mentioning they have three holes they can fuck and to shame them for preferring male buns/anusesBottom Growththe enlarged clitoris of a female on testosterone. Closely resembles a micropenis and it is apparently painfulBottom SurgeryAny major surgery regarding the genitals like phalloplasty, metoidoplasty, vaginoplasty, etc.Boy PussyWhat FTMs refer to their vagina, used to shame and mock gay men for preferring to perform oral on bussy (or bums/arses/anuses) over their vaginas and pressure them to go down on them. Within normal gay contexts may refer to a bottom's buttBrickA very masculine transwomanCAFAB / CAMABCoercively Assigned Female/Male at Birth; typically in reference to intersex conditions where the doctor tried to do their best with what they had when that person was born but didn't end up working out in the long term. Intersex people have come after troons for trying to appropriate itCAISComplete Androgen Insensitivity Syndrome, a birth defect where the person has XY chromosomes but their body can't process testosterone at all, so basically you've got a person who's genetically male but looks female - boobs, vag and all. Is often a point of argument between TERFs and TRAs as to what exactly makes someone a man or a womanCatgirlA favourite delusional fantasy of an MTF. Usually resembles a cute anime girl with cat ears on topChaserSomeone that wants to fuck trannies because they are tranniesCheese String / StringioTRA FTM lawyer Chase Strangio of the notorious organization ACLUChestfeedingBreastfeeding but more inclusive because your standard FtM Aiden breasts ain't breasts, that's just chest. Breastfeeding is transphobicCHUDAcronym originally meaning "Cannibalistic Humanoid Underground Dwellers" and title for an 80's(?) thriller. Now used by the trans and greater social justice communities to refer to anyone they don't like.CisCisgender; A person whose sex matches with its gender; IE: A Fucking *Normal* personCisbiansA term troonbians use disparagingly when a lesbian won't fuck an MTF "lesbian"Cisgay / CishomoA Cis Homosexual Person; IE: A Normal Person who happens to be gayCishetCis Heterosexual; IE: Normal peopleCishitDerogatory term for Cishet; See: CishetCisterhood / CistersGroup that includes all biological women, generally born with functioning vaginas. MtFs need not to applyCiswashingA form of historical revisionism that erases the lives of trans people from cultural memory, leaving cis people as the remainderClenisClit + Penis. An FTM's enlargened clitoris that resembles a penis; See: Bottom growth, MetoidioplastyClit BurialA procedure where a TiF gets the clitoris is skinned so that it can presumably fuse to the neodong and give it sensationClocking / ClockedThe act of someone recognizing someone else is trans or not a "real" man/womanCodedIn pseudo intellectual speak, means "insinuated to be". See: Trans-codedColonizer / ColonizationRadfem and GC description of the takeover of womens' organizations, issues, places, and language and silencing of dissent by MTF troons. May also refer to transbians and gaydens inserting themselves uninvited into spaces just for gay men and lesbians and rewriting their history and languageConversion TherapyThe attempt of changing one's sexual orientation usually through highly unethical methods. The modern TRA movement has been accused various times of converting gay men and lesbians by encouraging them to transition or pressuring them to have sex with trans people; See: "Suck the dick Biggot!"Cope, Seethe, Dilate / CSDMeme; Said to an MTF troon that's being annoying and whiny or as a general diss to MTF troonsCotton CeilingThe frustration experienced by many MTF when lesbians won’t sleep with them because they have a dick. The "cotton" refers to underwearCTFCock transformation, abbreviation used on cartoon and furry porn sites to refer to a very specific fetish with porn that involves a character transforming into male genitals and merging with their sexual partner during intercourseCurse of SpiroFrom hormone "spironolactone" since it is apparently a strong diuretic in troonsDangerhairAn unfavourable, obnoxious SJW or individual with brightly coloured hair that usually tend to identify as trans or nonbinary, often easily offended and very unattractive. It comes from a meme referring to the colours in nature (usually blue, pink, or purple) that often alert animals of something poisonousDeadnameA troon's former nameDeadnamingIntentionally using a troon's former name; See: DeadnameDehiscence / Wound DehiscenceA surgical complication in which a wound ruptures along a surgical incision; ie: When a neovagina/neodong falls apart by the seamsDemi / Demisexual / DemiromanticIt’s dumb ass code for normal attraction; in their minds this plays out as “not being interested until you develop a deep connection or know someone well.” Pretty standard for many peopleDesist / DesistorIt refers to stopping the identification as trans. He different between detrans (See: Detrans) is that detrans refers to the reversal of medical and social transition while Desisting is just a social actDetrans / DetransitioningTroon that regrets trooning out and now tries to revert back to normal (Spoiler: The damage is done already)DilateShowing a medical dildo into the surgically made fake vagina to prevent it from closingDilation StationMeme: A room presumed to exist at events like AGDQ where trannies can go dilateDinosaurA bigot or old fashioned person. Terminology comes from UK Labour politician David Lammy who says that women who don't want to share intimate spaces with men in dresses are "dinosaurs" and "hoarding their rights". Reclaimed by TERFs afterwardsDIYDo It Yourself; When a tranny tries to make the SRS themselves. Usually results in (even more) ogrish, horrifying results (Ksenia didn't have a thread? Oh well...)DIY HRTPurchasing and using hormones without a prescription; May or may not imply homemade hormones, yes, that's a thing.DLDiaper Lover; See: ABDLDSDDifferences of Sexual Development, a more scientific name for intersex conditions, typically used by those who don't believe said conditions should be part of the LGBT communityDysphoriaMental anguish over not passing or not being the "felt" genderEDEating Disorder; Ie: Anorexia, bulimia and related disordersEggA person who is currently not transgender but will "hatch" in the futureErasureWhen trannies aren’t acknowledged in any context. EG: saying all women have vaginas is erasing trans womenEssentialismThe reality of sexual dimorphisms between humans; AKA: Any hard truths about biological sex that troons don't want to hearEuphoria (gender)Common MtF feeling; When a troon get aroused by anything considered Affirming, like wearing female clothes and uderwearExclusionarySomething that doesn't include troons. Therefore transphobicFalsettoThat high pitched voice MTF put on to try and sound feminine, but as the name suggests they just end up sounding like Mickey Mouse or just cartoonish in general. Olly Thorn "Philosophy Tube" is the worst offenderFARTFeminist Appropriating Radical Transphobe, an insult for women who disagree with trannies when TERF isn't harsh enough. IE: Men playing dress up are the real feministsFebfemFemale Exclusive Bisexual Female; A female that will only date other women and TIFs; Apparently transphobic because it implies a TIF is a Female and not a Truen and Honest manFelixCharacter from anime Re:Zero popular with troons for being male with a feminine appearance, often features in trans memes on Reddit & the likeFemboyAn effeminate male who may or may not identify as transgenderFemmeShort for "Femenine" meaning a womanFemmephobiaA hatred of all feminine people." Basically, this is what you get when you try to extend traditional misogyny towards MTFFemoid / FoidDespective way to call a (real) womanFetishSomething that causes sexual arousal. MTF troons have many disgusting paraphilias and fetishes; According to troons, all fetishes are heckin' valid except for genital fetishism. That's evil, exclusionary, and transphobic!FFSFacial Feminization Surgery; A an attempt (usually unsuccessfull) of removing that manly jaw shapeFolxAn ultra woke way to refer to a group of people, because "folks" wasn't gender neutral enough. Also supposedly more inclusive towards troons & ethnic minoritiesFought for your rights!A trans activist rallying cry to any skepticism of trans ideology by gay men and lesbian that trans people were the only ones who actually fought for gay rightsFrankentroonA hideous trans person who's surgery didn't come out well in the endFrog VoiceA characteristic voice FtM troons tendo to have, described as a somewhat prepubescent boy voice. Example here on the Kathy Rumer thread (Warning, butchery)Front HolePretty self explanatory; Generally refers to real, natal, women's vaginaFTMFemale To Male; Born a Woman, transitioning into a ManFTMTFFemale to Male to Female; A former FTM / TiF / Trans manFujoshiA female that is into Yaoi (japanese male-on-male romance/sex) mangas. Many female tranny chasers seem to be Fujoshis as wellGAMPgynandromorphophilic; person who trooned out because they were a tranny chaser that took it too farGatekeeping / GatekeepersAny checks or limitations or any process at all that may prevent a troon for ketting their titty skittlesGay Sounds / Happy gay soundsMeme; popular among trans subreddits (mostly MTF), used to express gender euphoria; See: EuphoriaGCGender Critical; People and ideas that do not adhere to troon orthodoxyGender CriticalSee: GCGenderblobAn obese troon, so much so that the gender characteristics begin to dissipate and they start looking like the equivalent non-troon obese counterpart. Becoming an morphous genderless blob is the closes to passing many troons may getGenderfluid It's supposed to mean your gender identity & presentation is constantly changing, but really it's just a special snowflake way of saying you like experimenting with different looks/fashion stylesGenderqueerHaving a gender identity that's different to the mainstream. Can be a synonym for non binaryGenderspecialA nonbinary / enby or an attention seeker who identifies as a non existent genderGenital FetishismHaving a preference for Cock or Vagina, regardless of gender, this is extremely transphobic since it excludes troons very oftenGenital PreferenceIn essesence is sexual attraction, that is often hurled towards LGB people (lesbians and gays in particular) for not being into Gaydens' or troonbians' girl dick or boy pussyGenocideNot doing what trannies want. Not letting men in women bathrooms? Genocide! Some examples hereGIDGender Identity Disorder; Used to be in the DSM-V as the main diagnostic criteria for gender dysphoria.GirldickWhat MTF call their penisesGNCGender Non-Conforming; describes someone whose gender performance is different from the one expected from their gender identity; IE: Tomboys and TomgirlsGockPortmanteau of Girl + CockGranny TrannyAn elderly transsexual/transgender individual. Drop by Tommy Tooter's forum to check our local example.GroomerAn LGBTQ+ "slur" refering to troons and queers grooming young people (mostly small children and disturbed teens) into supporting troon and gender ideology and / or becoming trans; See: Egg, Hatching / Cracking EggsH+Transhumanist; Common among troons that they consider themselves the forefront of transhumanismHandmaiden / MaidenMostly used in gender critical circles to refer to a person who doesn't identify as trans, but acts as a cheerleader for gender identity ideologyHarassment CampaignA phrase TRAs scream whenever a tranny gets negative coverage from any person/ website with a high profile. They use this word to try to delegitimize any criticism towards troons and vilify anyone would call out troons for their terrible behaviour and actionsHatching / Breaking eggsGrooming someone into becoming trans; See: EggHe / Him LesbianExactly what it says on the tin, a woman who's attracted to other women but uses male pronouns as a fashion statement. Because in clown world, pronouns don't even equal gender anymoreHERA Dating app for lesbians, overrun with trannies that make no effort to pass at allHermaphroditePerson with both functioning sets of genitals, unicorn, doesn't exist, even though people like Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv has claimed in the past they areHon / Hons"Honey"; An unflattering tranny. Used by TERFs and tranies alike to shit on other ugly traniesHontraPortmanteau of "Hon" (See: Hon) and Contra; Name for Nyk Nicholas "Natalie" Winn AKA ContraPointsHRTHormone Replacement Therapy; Pumping your body with the opposite sex hormonesHSTSHomoSexual TransSexual; Generally MTF trannies who are interested in dating/fucking men. these are often gay men who think that transitioning will enable them to seduce straight men. These trannies pass "reasonably" wellHysterectomyRemoving the uterus, a requirement for most FTM tronsInclusiveA space / organization that sucks up to LGBT, mostly the T and everything not-LGB though... Everything must include troons and enbies, otherwise it's everything istaphobicInternalized TransphobiaRanges from self-hating tranny to any tranny speaking against the general consensus of the cause (Blaire White)IntersectionalityOn paper, how the combination of how one's race, gender, wealth, etc. affects discrimination. For trannies, it's mostly a shield against criticism, intersectionality is the buzzword for when their multitude of "oppressed" traits are inconveniencing the restIntersexBirth defect where your genitals are not fully developed one way or the other. Troons use the existence of this rarity to claim sex is a spectrumIst / Phobic / IstaphobicA nondescript biggoted behaviour, used mainly in jest to refering to anything and everything being some form of rac_ist_ sex_ist_ homo_phobic_ trans_phobic_ etc...Janny / Tranny Janny / Troon JoonA moderator of a website, usually a TRA or an MTF, who will ban and cleanup any dissent or wrongthink. See Aimee Chanellor for a famous pedophile reddit tranny janny exampleJust want to pee!A common response by trans activists when an incident of an MTF troon displaying voyeurism or exhibitionism in public women's toilets has occurredKikomi / Bio trans girlSee: AFAB trans woman; A cartoon character of a woman that identifies as a transwoman. Read it here! She also has a TwitterKiwifarms#1 killer of tranniesKodoconA gender inclusive term for lolicons, shotacons, and every other species of pedophile; See: MAPKweerCorruption of "queer", used to mock people deeply into the gender ideology who may use multiple labels to appear specialLGB Alliance / LGBAA Gay and Lesbian group that doesn't believe that trannies should be lumped in with people who define themselves on their sexuality; Obviously that means they are an "evil transphobic hate group"LobbyReference to the aggressive pharmaceutical companies and big LGBTQ+ organiations that profit off vulnerable people with gender dysphoria for money and push for laws such as the gender recognition actMa'am / MaamA hulking, agressive, masculine MtF troon, from this infamous GameStop videoMa'amtrum When a TIM / MTF tranny, usually a brick, throws a shitfit in public over being gendered correctly or some twaw shitManIn troon orthodoxy, anyone who says is a man, is a man. For most people it generally means someone with an all-natural, no surgery needed cockManoid / MoidDespective way to call a (real) manMAPMinor Atracted Person; A PC way of naming a pedophileMascShort for "Masculine" meaning a manMastectomyTit removalMen in DressesThe obvious emperor's new clothes definition of transwomenMenstruatorsA biological woman, you know... But Inclusive or some shitMermaidsOrganisation in the UK that supports "trans kids" and encourages any child who might be gender non conforming to troon outMetoidioplastyA FTM surgery where the clitoris is enlarged with hormones then surgically pulled off so it makes a "penis" from itMickey Mouse voiceThat high pitched MTF voise; See: FalsettoMicrolabelAn invented label that’s very specific, possibly even to the individualMisgenderingWhen someone adresses a troon by their "old" gender. IE: Calling a man a manMLD phalloplastyMusculocutaneous Latissimus Dorsi Flap Phalloplasty. Tissue from a back muscle is used to create the dong, results are as awful as you would expectMLMMen Loving MenModer / Boymoder / Manmoder / GirlmoderDenotes presentation; Boymoder presents as a boy, may be androginous; Manmoder is like boymoder but look like a grown up man; Girlmoder is a trans woman that dress like a woman.MOGAIAcronym, "Marginalised and Oppressed Genders And Identities". Alternative to "LGBT(QIA+)" that focuses on newly created genders/pronouns and flagsMouthfeelMeme. Originated by the infamous tranny youtuber ContraPoints, describing how the penis of a TiM taking estrogen supposedly feels different to a regular dick, therefore it's not gay to give a blowjob to a trans womanMTFMale To Female; Born a Man, transitioning to a WomanMTFTMMale to Female to Male; A former MTF / TiM / Trans womanMuffingA fingering technique used by preop MTFs where one of the testicles is inseted back into the inguinal canals. Comes from Mira Bellwether's 2010 zine "Fucking Trans Women"MumsnetA British website for women with children, not happy about Troons existing around their children hence they are Evil IncarnateNB / EnbyNon-Binary; Identifies neither a man or a woman or both, usually an Attention Whore or a future TroonNeopronounNewly created pronouns as alternatives to the common “he” and “she”. Popular examples include xe/xir, ey/em, fae/faer and singular they/them.Non-optroon who has decided to never undergo bottom surgery for whatever reasonNon-Prostate ownerA Woman, and fuck me if this is a troll. Poe's law man...Not Even GynecologistsMeme. The self-delusion of some trannies that "Not Even Gynecologists" can tell the difference between a real vagina and their stinkditchNounselfA specific type of neopronoun (see: Neopronoun) based on a common noun. E.G. bunself, pupself, bugself, dollselfNullificationType of gender surgery for people of either sex who identify as non binary, removing the genitalia completely leaving nothing but a urethraOgre / The OgreHideous MTF troon. Nickname and name corruption of notorious transactivist lawyer Ronan "Morgan" Oger responsible for defunding the Vancouver Rape Relief shelterOllieNickname of pretentious AGP MTF Youtuber Oliver Ollie/Abigail Thorn (PhilosophyTube) who even makes other troons like ContraPoints uncomfortableOppressorWoke and leftist slang for anyone that certain group of people deems to oppress them, in essence, anyone and anything that goes contrary to their rethoricOrchi / OrchiectomyTesticle removalOrganic Strap-OnA transbian MTF's penis considered to be an alternative to a strap-on for lesbians and to push girldick on them; See: cotton ceilingOtherkinPerson who identifies as anything other than human. In essence, when being a furfag goes too farOvarit.comA reddit clone where all the TERFs (and anyone not sucking up to troons) moved. Is full of man haters, good for a laugh and peak trans storiesPacking / PackerPutting a fake bulge inside your underwear as to look more manly; See: TuckingPansexualAttraction to potentially anything; The only "sexuality" deemed non-bigoted by troons. In reality tends to be just a fancy way of saying bisexual when the vast majority of self-respecting bisexuals won't give into pressure to have sex with troonsParaphiliaAn unhealthy, inappropriate sexual obsession with something bizarre. Many MTFs suffer from multiple paraphilias; See: AGP; GAMP; BlanchardPassing / PassThe hability of looking like the desired gender without raising suspicions of troondom. Extremely rare, most troons delude themselves into thinking they "Pass"Peak TransWhen someone sees enough to become disillusioned in regards to the trans movement. The moment one switches from “Trans Women are Women” to “You Are A Man In A Dress”Penis OwnerA male, essentially. Fuck me if this isn't parody again...PenisphobicLesbian that won't suck the troon cock; See GirldickPeople With VaginasSee: Vulva Owner. More euphemistic PC crap for avoiding troon and enbi offensePerson of Transgender ExperienceFucking self-explanatory euphemism because trans person is invalidating or somethingPhalloplasty / PhalloSurgery that tries (and fails) to make a cock out of assorted pieces of body meat and skinPink NewsOnce a site for LGB individuals, now bends over and sucks the trans activist girldickPinkpillingGrooming someone until it starts medical transition; Take the pink pill anonPipelineThe gradual transition / grooming of a troon. Usually from something negative like a White Supremacist Neonazi to Trans Catgirl or a pornsick Fujoshi to a full-blown GaydenPolyculeA group in a polyamorous (more than two partners, not open) relationshipPoonerAnother name for an FtM troon, refering to his "Poon" (vagina)Post-opSomeone who has already had gender reasignment surgery performedPosthumous TransitionSee: Transing the deadPPT / PPVPeritoneal Pull-Through Vaginoplasty; From troon sources: "[...] uses abdominal (peritoneal) lining for the creation of the neo-vagina in women born without a vaginal canal.". Kevin is gonna get one of thosePre-opSomeone who has *not* had gender reasignment surgery performedPrick News / Penis NewsHow gender critical and radfems call Pink News; See: Pink NewsProgramming SocksThigh-high striped socks. Ironic meme referring to the relatively high concentration of mtf trannies in the tech industryPuberty BlockersDrugs given to gender confused kids to halt their natural puberty so they don’t develop secondary sex characteristics; said to be reversible but it’s highly unlikelyQTPOCAcronym, "Queer and Trans People of Colour"Queen of TERFSA woman who is popular amongst TERFS, J.K. Rowling being the prime exampleQueerFormerly a slur, now used to refer to anyone who isn’t straight or gender conformingQueeringIt's woke academic speak that basically means inserting gender ideology in places where it doesn't belongQueerplatonicSJW speak for a close relationship that is neither romantic nor sexual, in normal people terms, a best friendRadfemRadical feminist. It usually implies being a TERF; See: TERFRapey J PenisRefers to Riley J. Dennis who said that it was wrong for homosexuals (gays and lesbians) to prefer genitals of the same sex because it "Invalidates" trans peopleRat KingA notorious member of the LGBTQ+ community who makes a fool of themselves. The vast majority of rat Kings tend to be MTF and we have a full forum of themRat KingReferences how seemingly ALL internet troons are connected to each other somehow, like the tails of many rats fused together that form a rat kingReal Self / Being my real selfA troon's desired identity, using this phrase usually means the troon in question will not only troon out, but also be an absolute degenerate while doing soReclaimingBeing an specific member of the community who has exclusive rights to say mean words unedited, usually results in more gay drama when some gets triggered.ReeesFraud and cheat AGP MTF troon cyclist Rhys McKinnon who denies biology and targets "TERFS"RepressorSomeone who denies their disphoria; IE: Almost anyone that doesnt 110% Validates them. See: ValidationRetransSomeone who decides to troon out again after detransitoning; See: DetransRFF phalloplastyRadial Forearm Flap phalloplasty. Taking a piece of arm meat, roll it into a sausage, and sew the result into the crotch to make a fake penis. Results are usually gruesome on both the arm and the crotchROGDRapid Onset Gender Disphoria; When your daughter and all her friends troon out almost simultaneously. Pozzed wiki articleRot PocketFake vagina; used in reference to the rather horrifying result of many a vaginoplasty. See also: StinkditchRotdogA fake penis implant; called rotdog because of its tendency to necrotize and rot off and its similarities with a hotdog sausage. See: Phalloplasty, BolognaRudefemA radfem who doesn't give a fuck about being nice to anyone, especially towards troonsSafe SpaceA heavily moderated place/forum where tranny feelings may not be hurted. Uusually free of intelligent discourseSeahorse DadAn FTM who gets pregnant and gives birth, so named because male seahorses carry the eggs of the females then "give birth" when they hatchSex WorkerIs just that; Ranges from actual hookers to porn stars and OnlyFans queensSissy HypnoA genre of porn intended to hypnotise its male viewer into believing he’s a trans woman; a favourite of AGPsSissygasmWhen an MTF jizzes his pants over being treated like a caricature of a womanSkinwalking / SkinwalkerWhenever a male tries trooning into the likenes of his former wife or girlfriend or childhood crush. Erin / Anthony Reed is a nice exampleSkirt go spinny!Meme; A phrase when MTF's feel "happy" if they're wearing a skirt and making it fly; Brings them "euphoria".SkoliosexualA person attracted exclusively to troons/non binaries, in other words, a chaserSlurAn insult, all of this glossary is a huge list of potential slursSocialization The way how male and female troons behave differently based on how they were treated and brought up as their birth sex before they trooned out. Shows how clueless they are about the gender they desperately want to be. Many heterosexual trannies were mostly gender conforming and are heavily male/female socializedSoft BoiHow the majority of FTMs see themselves, rather than macho men their goal is to look like effeminate teenage emo/hipster boysSpiroSpironolactone ; Hormone used to make TIMs look more effeminate. It's originally meant to be used for women who have abnormally high testosteroneSRS / GRS / The ChopSex/Gender Reassignment Surgery; Making a frankendick or frankenvagina with surgery, results are usually terrifyingStealth / StealthmodeTranny that passes as a real man/woman almost prefectlyStench TrenchSee: StinkditchStinkditch / Neovagina / Nurgle's fleshlight / FrakenvagA fake vagina made from what once was a penis. An attempt was made, it usually stinksStonewallLGBT charity that lost its way and now bends over for the troon cultSTPStand To Pee. Pretty self explanatory, FtM troon that can pee standing upStraight with extra stepsA gay trans man (a female) dating a real man or more rarely a transbian (a male) dating a real woman.StraplessTroon cock; For example: "Gonna rape that TERF with my straplessStunning and brave / Heckin' cute and validIronic memes used to mock the insane amount of praise people get for publicly coming out as transSuck the dick, bigot!Meme, pointing out how TIMs feel entitled to sex from lesbian women and straight menSuper Straight / Super Lesbian / Super GayStarted as a meme, Supers are straight / lesbian / gay people that will not date troons, for them transwomen are *not* women, and transmen are *not* men. Causes major butthurt. Now with a handy chart!T4TTrans-for-Trans; Trans seeking Trans for dating, fucking, etc...TavistockNHS (bongland state healthcare) gender identity clinic for children, shut down after several mutilated children spoke outTeetus DeletusCutesy nickname for double mastectomy surgery (see: Top surgery), popularised by plastic surgeon Sidhbh Gallagher who advertises the procedure on social mediaTEGMTrans Exclusionary Gay Male. See: TEHMTEHMTrans Exclusionary Homosexual Man. A gay dude that won't suck Aiden's dickTENITransgender Equality Network of Ireland Ireland's largest pro troon lobbyTERFTrans Exclusionary Radical Feminist; A feminist that doesn't think Trans women are women. Current usage refers to _anyone_ that doesn't think that TWAWTERF IslandThe United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern IrelandTerfbianTerf + Lesbian A lesbian who rejects transwomen as dating partners and just won't suck the girldickTervenA group of TERFs; Maybe a portmanteau of TERF + CovenTGTFtransgender transformation, a fetishThey / Them (singular)Plural pronouns used as singular by people who identify as non binaryTheyby / TheybiePortmanteau of "they/them" and "baby", it refers to people, usually trannies themselves, refusing to assign a gender to their baby and referring to the child by they/them pronouns until they're old enough to decide on a gender identityTheyfabA term to mock AFAB Non-Binary people; In essence: A trender / attention whoreThird genderA concept of neither a man or woman that is found in many non-western countries. Found in regions such as the Samoan Fa'afafine and Hijra (Southern Asia) where effeminate gender nonconforming gay men are placed in a different class due to homophobiaThis Never Happens! Denial of disturbingly creepy behaviour (i.e. masturbating in your sisters' underwear and autogynephilia) and crimes (i.e. voyeurism) of troons by trans activists. Picked up by opponents and used to mock those in denialTIF / "Tiffany"Trans Identified Female; Born female, identifies as transTIM / "Timmy"Trans Identified Male; Born male, identifies as transTitty SkittlesEstrogen pills, as called by cow Narco / Cosmo / Narcissa WrightTL / r/TLr/TrueLesbians. A subreddit full of True And Honest lesbian womenTMATransmisogyny affected. A tool for MTFs to remind the rest of the world how opressed they are by misogyny unlike males and especially FTMs; See: TMETMETransmisogyny exempt. A tool for MTFs to remind FTMs they are privileged because they don't experience transmisogyny; See: TMATop SurgeryAny major surgery regarding the chest like breast augmentation such as mammaplasty or mastectomyTotally Not a Fetish!See: "This Never Happens!"TPAFTrans Person Assigned Female, a female that trooned out. TRA slang. See: TiF, AFABTPAMTrans Person Assigned Male, a male that trooned out. TRA slang. See: TiM, AMABTRATrans Rights Activist / Activism; Ie: A troon defender, sucking the tranny cockTramsfemine / TransfemininePeople that try acting more like a woman,  may include both MTF and NB peopleTranadaCanada, once a tolerant and moderately liberal nation, now a bastion for woke nonsense and trans/gender insanity under its prime minister Justin TrudeauTranchTrans Ranch; See the Tenacious Unicorn Ranch thread for an epic tale of Alpacas, Amholes, Ammo and Grifting.Tranner Likely from trans 4channer; What trannies on /tttt/ often call themselves; May refer to any trans personTrannoidA trans person. Similar to moid/foid/femoidsTrans WidowsWives of newly transgender people who feel like the personality they married has died, usually divorced; Here is a great example of a former husband and here is a site of widowsTrans-coded / TranscodedA character in fiction which due to behaviour or other traits is implied to be transTransbianTrans lesbian, a trooned-out guy who likes girlsTranscel / TrooncelTrans + Incel: Heterosexual MTF's who retain very problematic views about women when they were incels and are very rapey; In essence, Incels who transition so that they can indulge their autogynephilia fetishTransfagA "gay" FTM / gayden; See: "Straight with extra steps"TransgenderedA trans person but this term is really offensive because it implies that trooning is something that was done to the troonTransgenderqueerFeeling both trans and genderqueerTranshetA homosexual trans person. Basically gay with extra steps; Related: Straight with extra stepsTransing the deadHistorical revisionism by trans activists in which they claim figures in history who went against societal norms of that period actually had a transgender identity (i.e. Alan Turner, Mulan, Joanne of Arc, James Barry, Marsha P. Johnson)TransmaidenCombination of "trans" and "handmaiden"; See: Handmaiden / MaidenTransman / Transwoman_(Emphasis on these two words being together, no spaces)_ Same as "Trans man" or "trans woman" but making emphasis on them being another category on their own, considered *very* annoying to the trans peoplesTransmasculinePeople that try acting more like a man, may include both FTM and NB peopleTransmaxxingAre you an incel who's angry at women because they are beautiful, have a dating pool, and have easy lives since men who will do anything for them? Do you think you're a failed man and life would be better as a woman? Just troon out! Just click on that link, read the PDF and enjoy the SCIENCE of TransmaxxingTransmedShort for Transmedicalist, someone who believes you *must* have dysphoria to be trans but is not trans themself. See also: TruscumTransmisogynyThe oppression of AMAB women (MTF trans people)TransphobicLiterally enything and everything that offends a tranny or tranny allyTransracialA person who identifies as any race other than the one they were born as and will often change their appearance to attempt to closer resemble the race they want to be. Examples are Oli London and Rachel Dolezal. Triggers trannies and highlights their hypocrisy as they believe it's possible to change sex but not to change raceTranssexualOutdated (and very much fetishized) terms for being transgender, now considered a slurTransvestiteSomeone who dresses as the other sex but does not consider themselves transgender. Nowadays considered a slur and their existence in the past is being memoryholed. There were never transvestites in Stonewall, only transgendersTrapSomeone that looks like a girl and has a dick. *Traps are indeed gay*, even if you say it ain't soTRArmy / TranaziGC nickname for the hordes of trans rights activists on Twitter and real lifeTrender / TranstrenderSomeone who identifies as trans for the sole reason that it is "in" or "trendy" or that doing so will give them asspats and/or an advantageTrendercoreTumblr aesthetic created by kids admitting that they're doing the gender thing for fun and don't suffer from dysphoria. Includes pride flags, pronoun pins and eye-burning neon colours. Link describing it in their own wordsTroid / TrannoidA troonTroomerA portmanteau of troon and coomer. Smelly porn addicted autogynephilic MTF's with disgusting paraphiliasTroomerPortmanteau of troon and groomer. Refers to paedophilic MTFs who groom minors into transition and or for child pornTroonA trans person, _*any*_ trans person; Portmanteau of "Trans" and "Goon" of SomethingAwful fameTroonacy"Troon Luncay" aka When transactivism or a specific troon just goes too farTroonbianMockingly used towards MTF's who call themselves lesbiansTroonieA tranny; Protmaneu of Troon and TrannyTrooning OutWhen someone decides to start becoming their "Real Self"Troonish / Trannish / TraneeseSlang and terms used by troons that nobody knows what they're on about. Almost like a different language. We are doing our best to keep a record of it hereTroonsexualSomeone who's only attracted to troons, high chance of becoming a troon themselves totally not for fetishistic reasonsTroonsgenderAnother term for transgenderTroonshineHormones; References the making of DIY hrt in bathtubs. Basically moonshine in the hrt editionTrue And HonestDepends on context, but either refers to an actual woman or a tranny; A CWC-ismTrue TransA No true Scotsman fallacy argument used by trans activists whenever a trans person that has committed a crime or behaved unacceptable wasn't actually trans and was using the label to get away with the crimeTruscumTrannies that think you *need* to have dysphoria to be "Real" trans; Hates TucuteTrykeCombination of lesbian slang dyke and trans. MTF "translesbians" call themselves thisTube Tits / Cone TitsTits that look the wrong way due to trooning out (HRT/Surgery) and having man's body; Example here; Tube tits come from  "tuberous breasts" (Wikipedia, NSFW)TuckingHiding the penis; See: PackingTucuteTranies that think you *don't really need* to have disphoria to be "Real" trans; Hates TruscumTwanzphobiaWhen radical feminists make fun of troons petty whinging about everything being transphobicTWAWTrans Women Are Women; Boring slogan, usually targeted at bystanders/TERFsTWERF / TWEFTrans Women Exclusionary (Radical) Feminist(/ism)Two-SpiritSaid to be a Native American gender identity, but like most other "cultural" genders it was mostly just used to refer to gay men. Also god forbid you identify as such if you’re whiteULUrethral lengthening. A procedure for FtM troons that *might* allow them to pee through their new sausageVaginaphobicGay that won't eat the front hole; See: Front HoleVaginoplastySurgery that tries (and fails) to make a vagina out of a penis; See: StinkditchValidationAgreeing with everything a troon does, saying a troon is "totally just like a real man/woman" even if false; IE: Asking others to validate your delusionVAWGOvarit-ism; Violence Against Women and Girls, usually found when discussing the preferential treatment of troons over women under the law due to greater opression points (TWAW + Troon status)VFSVoice Feminisation Surgery; Just that. As a side effect, they generally cannot shout anymore. Risky procedure where it can cause their voice to be too high or so rough, hoarse, strained or breathy (dysphonic) as to make communication difficultVulva OwnersPolitically Correct way of saying women. "Real Feminists" not happy; Troons may be already apropiating the termWand / Hitachi WandA device originally designed for massaging sore muscles that is commonly used as a woman's sex toy. Very popular amongst MTF troons as it "validates" their womanhood and "neovagina"Wax my balls!Meme: Women should be legally compelled to touch tranny genitals, from the IRL Yaniv case. "Bake the Cake" tranny editionWe have always existedA phrase used by troons that implies they were always present in history before the 21st century with very little evidence. Usually involves transing a lot of GNC historical figures; See: Transing the dead / Posthumous transWitchA TERF, a common insult towards women, may usually refers to J.K Rowling herselfWLWWoman Loving Woman, apparently it has severe transphobic implications to say thisWomanIn troon orthodoxy, anyone who says is a woman, is a womman. For most people it generally means someone with an all-natural, no surgery needed cuntWomen won't wheesht!A rallying cry of GC women and Radfems in response to the trial of Marion Millar who dared to share GC views on social media; Some context from GlinnerWomxnA woman, but avoids using the word "Man" yet sold as an inclusive version of Woman for some gender retardationWPATHWorld Professional Association for Transgender HealthX says trans rights! / Trans Rights!Meme, in which various fictional characters are depicted showing their support for gender ideology. Popularised by leftist youtuber HBomberguy's charity stream of Donkey Kong 64 where he donated the proceeds to the charity Mermaids ("Donkey Kong says trans rights")XenogenderA type of made up gender that is supposedly “outside the human experience”, e.g. someone comparing their identity to a planetYanivJessica / Jonathan Yaniv. A vexatious canadian pedo tranny, of Wax my Balls fame; See: "Wax my balls"YannyJonathan Yaniv; See: YanivYeet the Teets / Teet YeetSee: Teetus DeletusYeeterusYeet and Uterus. The FTM zoomer way to call a hysterectomyYoungshitMinors; People that transitiones very early/before being adultsYWNBAWYou Will Never Be A Woman. A simple statement of fact that MtF troons refuse to acceptZippertitsAn FTM who has undergone a double masectomy and has zipper looking scars underneath their breastsZoeyA trans woman (MtF) that looks terrible; IE: Not passing at all; See: Aiden

>Thread ID 89988
Nice

_Now serving 362 nonsense definitions!_
_Latest definition:_

Transman / Transwoman_(Emphasis on these two words being together, no spaces)_ Same as "Trans man" or "trans woman" but making emphasis on them being another category on their own, considered *very* annoying to the trans peoples


----------



## trannyfucker (May 4, 2021)

R/truelesbians is banned because lesbians who don't like tranny cock are literally worse than Hitler


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (May 4, 2021)

Thanks for educating me, I'm horrified.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 4, 2021)

Great glossary. Just a suggestion though, note that Tim and Tif are used by terfs and that trannies hate being called that since it refers to them by their sex.


----------



## Burning Urethra (May 4, 2021)

"5 o'clock shadow" is just plain English, nigga. The entries are not really all trans-related too tbh.


----------



## Jabroni (May 4, 2021)

I have finally gained the ability to speak retard... with this power I can rule the farms.


----------



## throwawayguys (May 4, 2021)

You should include "ghoul," it's a little more accurate than "banshee." Pic related.


----------



## Thomas Paine (May 4, 2021)

Myself and my SuperStraight allies will be taking ACAB back as our word now.

Dial 8.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (May 4, 2021)

The term CHUD actually sounds pretty cool. It's basically one letter away from being a chad.


----------



## Account (May 4, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Used as a sinonym for suicide


Doesn't look chinese to me. (jk great table)
Should "touch grass" be added?


----------



## Kiislova (May 4, 2021)

Burning Urethra said:


> "5 o'clock shadow" is just plain English, nigga. The entries are not really all trans-related too tbh.


True, but I decided to put it for the non-us people which may not know it.



throwawayguys said:


> You should include "ghoul," it's a little more accurate than "banshee." Pic related.
> View attachment 2141752View attachment 2141757


I'll add it maybe as an alternate for banshee.



Account said:


> Doesn't look chinese to me. (jk great table)
> Should "touch grass" be added?


What is that?


/lgbt/ found the thread (archive)
They are kindly providing corrections to the table. In return, we are educating them on the ways of the Amhole. Since they seem to think this was all my work, please keep in mind this was a collaborative effort on other threads before the OP was made.



> >Tube Tits
> it’s conetits! goddamn, real amateur hours over here


Thanks Anon, I forgot about that one too!



> Ksenia was great.
> Never forget the anon that actually did diy orchi whilst their roommates slept in the same room


Thanks for the info, I only knew the self-orchi part, not who did it



> >Kiwifarms: #1 killer of trannies
> lmao these guys are even worse schizos than the people here


When layers of jokes stack on each other...



> does anyone else get paranoid about kiwifarms making a thread on you?
> I barely even have an online presence but the thought of people stalking me creeps me out really bad


Like with furries, generally funny troons to laugh at are a dime a dozen, as long as you are not exceedingly twitchy and responding to every single thing, terminally disgusting (See Amhole) or Chris levels of tism, you are probably not in anyone's radar.



> You seem to be forgetting how 90% of kiwifarms is lolcows themselves


إِنْ شَاءَ ٱللَّٰهُ



> KmPi !KhUDeOyAs2 05/04/21 -- No.20365925
> >>20365565
> I seriously regret ever posting my face on here


>Tripfag
>Points out his/her/xir/xer face exists here somewhere
This is how to get attention from the humble agricultural professionals

Another edit:



I agree with you, Anon.


----------



## NerdShamer (May 4, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> True, but I decided to put it for the non-us people which may not know it.
> 
> 
> I'll add it maybe as an alternate for banshee.
> ...


Archived because it's 4chan.


----------



## Trying Too Hard (May 4, 2021)

Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> The term CHUD actually sounds pretty cool. It's basically one letter away from being a chad.


The funny thing is, the film the term comes from satirizes the perception the upper/middle class has of the lower/working class and homeless people. The people who use this term are invariably middle class leftists who claim to be fighting for the working class and the underprivileged without realising they're mocking them.

The film is dogshit, by the way.


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (May 4, 2021)

Trying Too Hard said:


> The funny thing is, the film the term comes from satirizes the perception the upper/middle class has of the lower/working class and homeless people. The people who use this term are invariably middle class leftists who claim to be fighting for the working class and the underprivileged without realising they're mocking them.
> 
> The film is dogshit, by the way.


Yeah, it's kind of funny how the middle class/upper middle class liberal arts-educated left wing nutjobs claim to be "for the working class" while also looking down on anyone who didn't get a 4 year degree (preferably in a useless subject.)


----------



## Bec (May 4, 2021)

Isn't chud a slur for Finnish people?


----------



## literal autist (May 4, 2021)

Jesus fuck dude how much time do you spend going to tranny websites to know all these terms


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 4, 2021)

literal autist said:


> Jesus fuck dude how much time do you spend going to tranny websites to know all these terms


either they are a tranny themselves or they are just unhealthily obsessed with trannies


Trying Too Hard said:


> The funny thing is, the film the term comes from satirizes the perception the upper/middle class has of the lower/working class and homeless people. The people who use this term are invariably middle class leftists who claim to be fighting for the working class and the underprivileged without realising they're mocking them.
> 
> The film is dogshit, by the way.


I used to think chud was literally just an intentional misspelling of chad to mock people who call themselves a chad

also DIY does not mean homemade hormones it means ordering hormones without a prescription


----------



## Kiislova (May 4, 2021)

Henry Wyatt said:


> also DIY does not mean homemade hormones it means ordering hormones without a prescription


True, true.
I'll correct it later.


----------



## Burrito (May 4, 2021)

Bec said:


> Isn't chud a slur for Finnish people?


In what language do you remember it to be a slur?


----------



## Don Yagon (May 4, 2021)

Burrito said:


> In what language do you remember it to be a slur?


I remember "чудь" being a name of a tribe Finnish and Baltic people originated from. Don't think it's a slur, though.


----------



## Bec (May 4, 2021)

Burrito said:


> In what language do you remember it to be a slur?


Russian.
Also found this.








						Chud - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## road timber (May 4, 2021)

some potential additions.
"trans widows": wives of newly transgender people who feel like the personality they married has died. usually divorced.
"andromimetophilia": the paraphilia (yes, it's a paraphilia) of being attracted to trans identified males / male crossdressers.
i probably have more contributions, i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Kiislova (May 4, 2021)

Is anon correct? I've never understood the "-moder" thing. Shall we accept Anon's suggestion?
Anon said:


> >So, in essesnce a "-moder" is someone who at least attempts to pass? Funny...
> No. Boymoders are MTFs trying to appear male, manmoders are the grown up boymoders who have given up and usually look like metalheads. Girlmoders are the ones that are trying to pass.





> >So, in essesnce a "-moder" is someone who at least attempts to pass? Funny...
> No, usually the moders are used in MTF
> Boymoder is a MTF that presents as a boy, sometimes they are androgynous, but sometimes they BDD and just pass as homely girls
> Manmoder is like boymoder but look like a grown up man, 0 androgyny.
> Girlmoder is a trans woman that dress like a woman, they can pass or not.





tomb raider said:


> some potential additions.
> "trans widows": wives of newly transgender people who feel like the personality they married has died. usually divorced.
> "andromimetophilia": the paraphilia (yes, it's a paraphilia) of being attracted to trans identified males / male crossdressers.
> i probably have more contributions, i'll keep you posted.


Nice. The widow one is definetly a must-have. There should be a few examples on the forum (well, of their former partner. Bryleight comes to mind)


----------



## road timber (May 4, 2021)

never heard anyone use the term manmoder yet. these people are obsessed with infantilizing themselves no matter their age.


----------



## wes (May 4, 2021)

I'm highly autistic and feel compelled to correct certain definitions.

I've never seen "ACAB" being used to mean "Assigned Cock at Birth." It's usually meant to mean "All Cops are Bastards," because a lot of troons are wannabe ancoms who support things like ANTIFA and want police completely defunded or eradicated. DFAB/DMAB ("Designated Female/Male at Birth") used to be common too but I haven't seen it being used lately.

Sometimes you'll see CAFAB or CAMAB ("Coercively Assigned Female/Male at Birth"), but that's typically in reference to intersex conditions where the doctor tried to do their best with what they had when that person was born but didn't end up working out in the long term. Intersex people have come after troons for trying to appropriate the term.

Dysphoria isn't necessarily a trans-specific term but gender dysphoria can refer to feeling anguish over not passing, a general anguish over your body "not feeling right" in regards to gender, not having the right voice, etc. Troonism used to be in the DSM as Gender Identity Disorder (GID) with gender dysphoria being the main diagnostic criteria until the DSM-V. Dysphoria can also be seen in other disorders like eating disorders and Body Integrity Identity Disorder (BIID).

Truscum and Transmed aren't entirely synonyms, truscum means the person believes you need to have dysphoria to be trans and transmed means the person believes a transgender person should be medically transitioning via surgery or HRT to be considered "valid."

"Vulva owner" doesn't mean natal women, because you'll see a lot of post-op MTFs talking about their "vulvas" constantly. Kevin Gibes is a notable example of this.

Not a correction, but "tube tits" comes from the medical term tuberous breasts. (NSFW link) 

"True and Honest" is a CWC-ism, not really troon related.

Stuff to add would be trans widows (as suggested above, here is one of the many websites where trans widows discuss their stories), "bottom surgery" (any major surgery regarding the genitals like phalloplasty, metoidoplasty, vaginoplasty, etc.), "top surgery" (breast augmentation such as mammaplasty or mastectomy), mastectomy itself since FTMs talk about it often, orchiectomy/"orchi," post-op, pre-op, T4T/trans for trans, TGTF/transgender transformation (a fetish), transfemme, and transmasc.

I don't see the point of ghoul/banshee either, but I'm just nitpicking at this point. It's like adding "ogre" when it's only a generic insult.


----------



## byuu (May 4, 2021)

"Schizo" anyone who shits on trannies, see also "Projection", "no u"


----------



## Kiislova (May 4, 2021)

wes said:


> I'm highly autistic and feel compelled to correct certain definitions.
> 
> I've never seen "ACAB" being used to mean "Assigned Cock at Birth." It's usually meant to mean "All Cops are Bastards," because a lot of troons are wannabe ancoms who support things like ANTIFA and want police completely defunded or eradicated. DFAB/DMAB ("Designated Female/Male at Birth") used to be common too but I haven't seen it being used lately.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna add most of these fixes soon.
Thank you for your Autism, good Sir or Madam.

Edit:
_*We have officially crossed the 100 definition mark.*_
*Congratulations!*


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (May 4, 2021)

Thats a lot of ways to say "mentally ill"


----------



## Spooky Bones (May 4, 2021)

https://twitter.com/OfficialGami/status/1389702301086982146?s=19


----------



## Kiislova (May 5, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> View attachment 2143703
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/OfficialGami/status/1389702301086982146?s=19


>These people are mentally ill
Kettle, meet Pot.

Edit: They didn't even use an updated screenshot. That is the same as the /tttt/ thread  
Edit2: I've never expected this amount of butthurt from... A list of words. Also, Hello @Dyn !


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (May 5, 2021)

Add GNC? I was confused as fuck while reading "GNC females" and "GNC males" on some gender post, because I thought they meant the vitamin store.









						Gender Non-Conforming
					

Gender Non-Conforming (GNC), also known as Gender Variant, refers to people whose gender presentation does not align with or reflect their actual gender. Many GNC people are transgender or non-binary, however there are also many cisgender people who are gender non-conforming. Some possible...




					lgbta.wikia.org


----------



## Spunt (May 5, 2021)

In the UK at least, BAME means "Black and Minority Ethnicities", not "Black and Middle Eastern". It's our equivalent to PoC, i.e. lumping everyone who isn't white into a single category which isn't racist at all no sir.


----------



## Kiislova (May 5, 2021)

Spunt said:


> In the UK at least, BAME means "Black and Minority Ethnicities", not "Black and Middle Eastern". It's our equivalent to PoC, i.e. lumping everyone who isn't white into a single category which isn't racist at all no sir.


According to pozzed wikipedia BAME is "Black, *Asian* and minority ethnic", I presume BME removes asians.
Correcting it now.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (May 5, 2021)

throwawayguys said:


> You should include "ghoul," it's a little more accurate than "banshee." Pic related.
> View attachment 2141752View attachment 2141757



That’s no banshee. That’s a banshim.


----------



## Internet_Loner (May 5, 2021)

This popped up on my Twitter feed.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 5, 2021)

Internet_Loner said:


> This popped up on my Twitter feed.
> View attachment 2145453


why do you follow trannies?


----------



## Internet_Loner (May 5, 2021)

Henry Wyatt said:


> why do you follow trannies?


It was recommended, I follow nearly 1K people on Twitter. Kiwi users follow and subject themselves to the Tranch and other cows.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 5, 2021)

Internet_Loner said:


> It was recommended, I follow nearly 1K people on Twitter. Kiwi users follow and subject themselves to the Tranch and other cows.


understandable
>browsing by recommended


----------



## Kiislova (May 5, 2021)

Internet_Loner said:


> This popped up on my Twitter feed.
> View attachment 2145453


I don't get it, here we are trying to be correct and documenting all their lingo and somehow they seem butthurt about it!
At least on /tttt/ some people actually helped correct some entries


----------



## Just Dont (May 5, 2021)

What's the lingo for when a tranny gets early wings?


----------



## Spooky Bones (May 5, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> What's the lingo for when a tranny gets early wings?


Do I want to know what this means?


----------



## Kiislova (May 5, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Do I want to know what this means?


Death?
If so, it's a statistic.


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 5, 2021)

A few fixes:


Kiislova said:


> Modder / Boymodder / Manmodder / Girlmodder


I've only seen it spelled with one d.


Kiislova said:


> Passing / Pass


"into" is misspelled.


Kiislova said:


> Represor


Repressor*


Kiislova said:


> Truscum


Dysphoria misspelled.


Kiislova said:


> Troon


Generally refers to any trans person. Was originally made to delineate that trans people of a certain website (somebody has to say which, I do not remember)


Kiislova said:


> Tramsfemine / Transfeminine


Doesn't completely mean that. I've seen it used as parallel to non-binary people who try to act more like a woman (both MtNB and FtNB). The opposite for transmasc.


Kiislova said:


> Tube Tits / Cone Tits


Not exactly fake tits, are more closely akin to gynecomastia or something of that nature. It's breast growth from hormones.


----------



## Just Dont (May 5, 2021)

I've seen the term "Transformer" used mainly on reddit.

It should be included as a way to refer transgenders.

Edit: Decepticon is also apt for traps.


----------



## spider egg salad (May 5, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> View attachment 2143703
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/OfficialGami/status/1389702301086982146?s=19






Hello, Kettle.


----------



## Kiislova (May 5, 2021)

Kenya Jones said:


> A few fixes:
> 
> I've only seen it spelled with one d.
> 
> ...


Added all the corrections. Also, nice to see you again contributing to this thread


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 5, 2021)

spider egg salad said:


> View attachment 2146188
> Hello, Kettle.


lol



Note: The person who added her hates black people, is a zionist, and wants to move to China.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 5, 2021)

Shouldn't MAP be here?

Because troonsgenderism and MAPs kind of go hand in hand when you think about it.


----------



## NoFeline (May 6, 2021)

A few corrections:




GNC doesn't inherently mean trans, although troons like to insist it's under the trans umbrella. Literally just tomboys and tomgirls and their adult counterparts.





Transmed is supposed to be the same as truscum except cis. Truscum are scum because they're traitors, which makes them worse than transmeds.




Not uncorrect but should include a brief explanation of how it was used to refer to Trans SomethingAwful users ("Goons") before TERFs picked it up for use as a general term.


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (May 6, 2021)

Isn't the definition of *troon* a person that attempts to transition but puts no effort into their appearance?


----------



## Kiislova (May 6, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> A few corrections:
> 
> View attachment 2146940
> GNC doesn't inherently mean trans, although troons like to insist it's under the trans umbrella. Literally just tomboys and tomgirls and their adult counterparts.
> ...


So what would be a better definition of GNC and Transmed?


----------



## NoFeline (May 6, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> So what would be a better definition of GNC and Transmed?


 How about...
*GNC: *describes someone whose gender performance is different from their gender identity. Tomboys and tomgirls basically
*Transmed: *Short for Transmedicalist, someone who believes you must have dysphoria to be trans, but is not trans themself. See also: Truscum


----------



## Kiislova (May 6, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> How about...
> *GNC: *describes someone whose gender performance is different from their gender identity. Tomboys and tomgirls basically
> *Transmed: *Short for Transmedicalist, someone who believes you must have dysphoria to be trans, but is not trans themself. See also: Truscum


I would add to GNC the "expected" word. As in
*GNC:* describes someone whose gender performance is different from the one expected from their gender identity. Tomboys and tomgirls basically.


----------



## NoFeline (May 6, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> I would add to GNC the "expected" word. As in
> *GNC:* describes someone whose gender performance is different from the one expected from their gender identity. Tomboys and tomgirls basically.


Yeah, excellent addition.


----------



## Same Shit Different Ass (May 7, 2021)

Fellow scholars, I came here searching for answers, does anybody know what a "gigapp" is? Just an euphemism for troons, or is it something more specific?


----------



## NerdShamer (May 7, 2021)

As a rule of thumb, being "disabled" ranges from being autistic, having chronic depression, or being diagnosed with anxiety. You know, a handful of the pro-SJW mental disorders.


tomb raider said:


> never heard anyone use the term manmoder yet. these people are obsessed with infantilizing themselves no matter their age.


I think this is exclusive to 4chan.

And we might as well add "Savage" to the list.






Which kind of fits, considering he didn't pick up the stack of merch that he knocked over.


----------



## Kiislova (May 7, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> As a rule of thumb, being "disabled" ranges from being autistic, having chronic depression, or being diagnosed with anxiety. You know, a handful of the pro-SJW mental disorders.
> 
> I think this is exclusive to 4chan.
> 
> ...


This reminds me I should add "Ma'am / Is Ma'am - A hulking, masculine MtF troon, see video"



Same Shit Different Ass said:


> Fellow scholars, I came here searching for answers, does anybody know what a "gigapp" is? Just an euphemism for troons, or is it something more specific?


No, effing idea.


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 7, 2021)

Oh here's another one, while not really a trans thing, a lot of trannies are into and has become a bit of a meme:

BLÅHAJ/Blahaj: A stuffed animal sold by Ikea that is very popular with trans people (specifically boymoders) for some reason.


Spoiler: Blue shark






BLÅHAJ(TM) in it's proper place.



Typical tranny bed.


----------



## Kiislova (May 8, 2021)

Kenya Jones said:


> Oh here's another one, while not really a trans thing, a lot of trannies are into and has become a bit of a meme:
> 
> BLÅHAJ/Blahaj: A stuffed animal sold by Ikea that is very popular with trans people (specifically boymoders) for some reason.
> 
> ...


Is not even baby-blue and baby-pink!


----------



## road timber (May 12, 2021)

Same Shit Different Ass said:


> Fellow scholars, I came here searching for answers, does anybody know what a "gigapp" is? Just an euphemism for troons, or is it something more specific?


a "gig app" is an app where you perform gigs (a word for odd jobs that typically don't pay very much, used to be more of a rock and roll word like "playing gigs", but its common usage i think was popularized through neighborhood sites like craigslist).

so rideshare apps (uber), food delivery apps (doordash), tasking apps (taskrabbit), etc. while not a troon-specific word so it may not belong here, a lot of trans people are autistic and underemployed and it's not too difficult to work for one of these apps.


----------



## NerdShamer (May 12, 2021)

tomb raider said:


> a lot of trans people are autistic and underemployed and *they're too lazy* to work for one of these apps


Fixed.


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (May 12, 2021)

Another definition you should add is desist/desistor/desistance. It refers to stopping the identification as trans. He different between that and detrans is that detrans refers to the reversal of medical and social transition (eg, going off hormones)  while desist is the reversal of social transition. A small difference but necessary if you start to explore detrans areas.


----------



## Ugandan discussions (May 13, 2021)

I'd be inclined to change the definition of TERF. Although the acronym refers to feminists, the vast majority of people labelled as TERFS aren't by any stretch of the definition feminist. A better definition might be anyone of any sex who doesn't unquestioningly repeat and believe the TWAW and TMAM mantra.


----------



## Kiislova (May 13, 2021)

Ugandan discussions said:


> I'd be inclined to change the definition of TERF. Although the acronym refers to feminists, the vast majority of people labelled as TERFS aren't by any stretch of the definition feminist. A better definition might be anyone of any sex who doesn't unquestioningly repeat and believe the TWAW and TMAM mantra.


True although the original definition must stay. I will add it as a clarification.


----------



## Legoshi (May 25, 2021)

Anna- An MTF troon who passes poorly and looks awful. Genderbent version of Aidan.


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 26, 2021)

Oh gosh I forgot to add the difference between a Trans-lesbian and Transbian. A translesbian is what you think it is, MtF who is into women. A transbian on the other hand is a MtF tranny into other MtF trannies.


----------



## Kiislova (May 27, 2021)

Kenya Jones said:


> Oh gosh I forgot to add the difference between a Trans-lesbian and Transbian. A translesbian is what you think it is, MtF who is into women. A transbian on the other hand is a MtF tranny into other MtF trannies.


I've thought transbians and trans lesbians were the same. Here in the farms is used interchangeably. 

Transbians featured on this site tend to have a "cis woman only" preference, odlly enough. See: Yaniv.


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (May 27, 2021)

Ugandan discussions said:


> I'd be inclined to change the definition of TERF. Although the acronym refers to feminists, the vast majority of people labelled as TERFS aren't by any stretch of the definition feminist. A better definition might be anyone of any sex who doesn't unquestioningly repeat and believe the TWAW and TMAM mantra.


Hard disagree on that it's used on anyone of either sex. TERF is almost always reserved for women, even the TERF strawmans are women. If a man doesn't agree with TWAW, he usually is written off as transphobic but won't get as harsh as a backlash if he were a woman. Troons get off to making women do what they want, so they are much angrier at a woman who says no than a man who says no.


----------



## Kiislova (May 27, 2021)

1440p Curved Monitor said:


> Hard disagree on that it's used on anyone of either sex. TERF is almost always reserved for women, even the TERF strawmans are women. If a man doesn't agree with TWAW, he usually is written off as transphobic but won't get as harsh as a backlash if he were a woman. Troons get off to making women do what they want, so they are much angrier at a woman who says no than a man who says no.


I've added a clarification following Ugandan's suggestion. Check the current definition at OP and see if it is OK as is or if you would change "anyone" for "any woman" or similar.


----------



## Kenya Jones (May 27, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> I've thought transbians and trans lesbians were the same. Here in the farms is used interchangeably.
> 
> Transbians featured on this site tend to have a "cis woman only" preference, odlly enough. See: Yaniv.


By most trans people they like to differentiate. And yeah, what we gotta remember is that the trannies you see on here, especially the tranny sideshows thread (where I got the idea from), are not the majority of trans people, just the most vocal. For example, most trans people (and medical professionals) don't believe in Dr. Blanchard's theories (I mean let's be honest, it puts down gender dysphoria as to ONLY being about sexuality by a guy who has admitted to being a tranny chaser). 

Edit: Yes I went off topic there lol but I just wanted to give an example.


----------



## Legoshi (May 29, 2021)

Skirt go spinny- A phrase when MTF's feel "happy" if they're wearing a skirt and brings them "euphoria".

This brings us to the next troon slang terminology "euphoria".

Euphoria-When an autogynephilic MTF troon gets aroused by wearing female clothes.


----------



## Kiislova (May 31, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Skirt go spinny- A phrase when MTF's feel "happy" if they're wearing a skirt and brings them "euphoria".
> 
> This brings us to the next troon slang terminology "euphoria".
> 
> Euphoria-When an autogynephilic MTF troon gets aroused by wearing female clothes.


A bit late but updated with your definitions, minor changes.

Also added H+ since "transhumanism" seems common among troons.


----------



## Legoshi (May 31, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> A bit late but updated with your definitions, minor changes.
> 
> Also added H+ since "transhumanism" seems common among troons.


Thanks. I also have two more!

Cisterhood/Cisters-Used to silence any discussion relating to women/female experience like periods and cramps.

Fronthole-Misogynistic slang used by MTF/TIM troons to refer to natal-born "cis" women.


----------



## Kiislova (May 31, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Thanks. I also have two more!
> 
> Cisterhood/Cisters-Used to silence any discussion relating to women/female experience like periods and cramps.
> 
> Fronthole-Misogynistic slang used by MTF/TIM troons to refer to natal-born "cis" women.


First time I heard the "Cisterhood"
Is that like a derogatory term for the "sisterhood" that explicitly excludes them troons?

Regarding front hole, saying that a troon is misoginistic is quite redundant.

I think I should add "Female experience" some way... But can't find the words.


----------



## Legoshi (May 31, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> First time I heard the "Cisterhood"
> Is that like a derogatory term for the "sisterhood" that explicitly excludes them troons?
> 
> Regarding front hole, saying that a troon is misoginistic is quite redundant.
> ...


Yeah. It basically means they're forcing themselves into womens' conversations that don't effect them or shouldn't be in like pregnancy, endometriosis etc. It's used like "Sisters not Cisters!".

Would "being born as females" work?


----------



## NerdShamer (May 31, 2021)

@Kiislova   you've left out intersectionality, you white supremacist.


----------



## Kiislova (May 31, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> @Kiislova   you've left out intersectionality, you white supremacist.


Gimme a definition that pleases you and I'll add it, Mr. Nerdshamer


----------



## NerdShamer (May 31, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Gimme a definition that pleases you and I'll add it, Mr. Nerdshamer


On paper, it's a combination of how one's race, gender, wealth, etc.  provides a means of discrimination.

For trannies, it's mostly an shield against criticism for when they're a racial minority and trans, or just being trans and a little bit on the impoverished side.  Like how one resorts to whoring and stays poor because business is slow and nobody wants to do it with a tranny, that week; partly because the  chick wearing fishnets down the street has a "no condom" special going on. So obviously, society is discriminating against trans sex workers and intersectionality is the buzzword for when you're multitude of "oppressed" traits are inconveniencing someone.


----------



## Kiislova (May 31, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> On paper, it's a combination of how one's race, gender, wealth, etc.  provides a means of discrimination.
> 
> For trannies, it's mostly an shield against criticism for when they're a racial minority and trans, or just being trans and a little bit on the impoverished side.  Like how one resorts to whoring and stays poor because business is slow and nobody wants to do it with a tranny, that week; partly because the  chick wearing fishnets down the street has a "no condom" special going on. So obviously, society is discriminating against trans sex workers and intersectionality is the buzzword for when you're multitude of "oppressed" traits are inconveniencing someone.


I've slimmed it down a bit, I think it is OK-ish right now.


----------



## Legoshi (Jun 2, 2021)

Mumsnet: The 2nd most evil place that literally kills trannies, a British forum for Mums regarded by troons as "TERF net" or a "Hub of transphobia" but most users there are for advice on parenting whilst the feminist board is a small minority of the users.
Mumsnetter: Someone who frequents the form or lurks there.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 2, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> On paper, how the combination of how one's race, gender, wealth, etc. affects discrimination. For trannies, it's mostly a shield against criticism, intersectionality is the buzzword for when their multitude of "oppressed" traits are being threatened over a perceived slight


Change it to this and your good.


----------



## shapelesswaste (Jun 9, 2021)

I feel like "dead naming" belongs in this glossary.


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 9, 2021)

shapelesswaste said:


> I feel like "dead naming" belongs in this glossary.


Defined as "intentionally use a troons former name; See: Deadname"


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 11, 2021)

You misspelled Fujoshi. Its moon rune for　腐女子(rotting woman) which is a kanji word play on 婦女子(which means women/girls).


----------



## Dilligaff (Jun 16, 2021)

How about "hon"? Copied from Urban Dictionary: "Used to derogatorily describe a late transitioning trans woman, who often dresses stereotypically and doesn't pass very well. The trans woman from the "It's ma'am" GameStop video may come to mind first and foremost." 

I first heard it here on the Farms, but couldn't find it quickly.


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 16, 2021)

Dilligaff said:


> How about "hon"? Copied from Urban Dictionary: "Used to derogatorily describe a late transitioning trans woman, who often dresses stereotypically and doesn't pass very well. The trans woman from the "It's ma'am" GameStop video may come to mind first and foremost."
> 
> I first heard it here on the Farms, but couldn't find it quickly.


A simpler definition is already on the list. Maybe I could add a few things.


----------



## ladytron (Jun 16, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Here is a great example of a former husband and here is a site of widows


Great glossary and thanks for these links, horrifying but very interesting.


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 21, 2021)

"Birthing People" for refering to pregnant woman is now a thing. And I thought "Vulva Owners" was edging on self-parody.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 21, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> "Birthing People" for refering to pregnant woman is now a thing. And I thought "Vulva Owners" was edging on self-parody.


Wait until you hear about chestfeeding.


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Wait until you hear about chestfeeding.


I'm adding that as _"Breastfeeding but more inclusive because your standard FtM Aiden breasts ain't breasts, that's just chest. Breastfeeding is transphobic"

Edit:
Happy 123 definitions! 
Unsure if I should feel proud or horrified_


----------



## Legoshi (Jun 26, 2021)

I've seen Zoey used on this forum as well. It's an alternative name for Anna to refer to MTF troons who don't pass at all. Refers to former hulking AGP US combat veteran tranny "Zoey Turr" who threatened Ben Shapiro with violence when he refused to use his pronouns during an interview.

Womxn-Used to refer to transwomen, women, and nonbinary/genderqueer people. More politically correct than womyn.

Non-Prostate Owners- Used to refer to women (who don't have prostates)


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 26, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> I've seen Zoey used on this forum as well. It's an alternative name for Anna to refer to MTF troons who don't pass at all.
> 
> Womxn-Used to refer to transwomen, women, and nonbinary/genderqueer people. More politically correct than womyn.
> 
> Non-Prostate Owners- Used to refer to women (who don't have prostates)


Ive only seen the womxn and maybe zoey.
Do you have a link to Non-prostate owners use in the wild?


----------



## Legoshi (Jun 26, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Ive only seen the womxn and maybe zoey.
> Do you have a link to Non-prostate owners use in the wild?






Here's part of the original article before they edited it when backlash ensued.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 26, 2021)

Cishet is shorthand for normal people is usually used as an insult towards them.


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 30, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> View attachment 2295966
> Here's part of the original article before they edited it when backlash ensued.





NerdShamer said:


> Cishet is shorthand for normal people is usually used as an insult towards them.


Adding those. Sorry for being late and gay, I was too busy on the Byuu thread to notice this among the notifications


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 30, 2021)

As much as I hate RationalWiki, even they still get stuff right when they aren't being political.


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 30, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> As much as I hate RationalWiki, even they still get stuff right when they aren't being political.


Nice.
It lacks some shitposting but... Is rationalwiki

"crossdresser" is a Slur now? hah!

Edit:
Thanks to RationalWikie I thereby welcome the following words:

Tucking    Hiding the penis
Packing    / Packer    Putting a fake bulge in your underwear as to look more manly
Binding    Putting on a binder (corset-like thing) to hide your breasts; Continuous usage of a binder makes the tits awfuly deformed
Femme    Short for "Femenine" meaning a woman
Masc    Short for "Masculine" meaning a man
Gatekeeping / Gatekeepers    Any checks or limitations or any process at all that may prevent a troon for ketting their titty skittles
TERF Island    The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
Trap    You know traps are gay, even if you say it ain't so


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 30, 2021)

Tangentially related, they also have one for TERFs.


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 30, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Tangentially related, they also have one for TERFs.


Not as fun, full of "dog whistles" and most relevant definitions are already here but informative anyway.


----------



## Seven Costanza (Jul 1, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Tangentially related, they also have one for TERFs.



Holy shit that is something else. First entry literally states that "TERF-y" attempts to define "woman" appeal to the No True Scotsman fallacy. By this same logic, calling a dog a canine or a tree a plant are also "No True Scotsmen." After all, why should anyone be granted the "authority" to "define" anything???

I gotta say, it is hilarious watching leftists try to simultaneously juggle their "listen to the experts!" science worship alongside their "words have no meaning" sociopolitical relativism.


----------



## Chomosexual (Jul 1, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> TERF Island    The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland


What prompted them to name Britbongland TERF kingdom? Isn't America the one and only TERF Nazi island where tranners are killed on a daily basis and don't they cry that Europe is so much better?


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 1, 2021)

Dang Dirty Troons said:


> What prompted them to name Britbongland TERF kingdom? Isn't America the one and only TERF Nazi island where tranners are killed on a daily basis and don't they cry that Europe is so much better?


According to Kim "Stephanie" Sterling, the UK is literally genociding troons.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jul 2, 2021)

BTW I am back.


Kiislova said:


> "Birthing People" for refering to pregnant woman is now a thing. And I thought "Vulva Owners" was edging on self-parody.


Funny thing I think this came from TERFs which just makes everything super weird (because some cis women cannot give birth). Something I have to remind people is that TERFs are still rad fems, which means they have a gasket loose.


Dang Dirty Troons said:


> What prompted them to name Britbongland TERF kingdom? Isn't America the one and only TERF Nazi island where tranners are killed on a daily basis and don't they cry that Europe is so much better?


Most trans people realize that, counterintuitively, the US is the best country for transitioning (at least before the new state laws banning trans individuals from stuff). Also yes, most TERFs are from or live in the UK, they even _supposedly_ posted a map that showed how wide spread they are which was mostly centered in the UK.

Ok here is an addition that needs to be made thanks to the rationalwiki thing:
Intersex: Is a birth defect, not something that someone "chooses".

Another one:
Polycule: Basically a group in a polyamorous (more than two partners, not open) relationship. Non-monogamy and multiple partners is very common with trans (and LGB) people.

Another two:
Transsexual/Transvestite: Outdated (and very much fetishized) terms for being transgender (or for being a crossdresser). Disliked by trans people and seen as slurs.

DJ Khalid:
BDD: Body dysmorphic disorder, SUPER common among trans people.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jul 2, 2021)

Couple of suggestions!

Girldick: what MTF call their penises

Microlabel: an invented label that’s very specific, possibly even to the individual

Neo-pronoun: newly created pronouns as alternatives to the common “he” and “she”. Popular examples include xe/xir, ey/em and fae/faer.

Otherkin: person who identifies as anything other than human

They/them: plural pronouns used as singular by people who identify as non binary

Xenogender: a type of made up gender that is supposedly “outside the human experience”, e.g. someone comparing their identity to an animal or a planet


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 2, 2021)

Kenya Jones said:


> BTW I am back.
> 
> Funny thing I think this came from TERFs which just makes everything super weird (because some cis women cannot give birth). Something I have to remind people is that TERFs are still rad fems, which means they have a gasket loose.
> 
> ...





Banana Bread said:


> Couple of suggestions!
> 
> Girldick: what MTF call their penises
> 
> ...


Added most definitions. Microlabel I haven't seen it in the wild, do you have a link to it?
(Forgot xenogender, adding~)


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 2, 2021)

Seven Costanza said:


> Holy shit that is something else. First entry literally states that "TERF-y" attempts to define "woman" appeal to the No True Scotsman fallacy. By this same logic, calling a dog a canine or a tree a plant are also "No True Scotsmen." After all, why should anyone be granted the "authority" to "define" anything???
> 
> I gotta say, it is hilarious watching leftists try to simultaneously juggle their "listen to the experts!" science worship alongside their "words have no meaning" sociopolitical relativism.


It's RationalWiki, home of the autistic libs owning the fundies and Nazis by listing off their logical fallacies.


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 2, 2021)

I think penis-haver/owner would be a good addition as well.

Penis-Haver/Owner: The "pollitically correct" way of saying someone is a male, inclusive of MTF's and genderspecial enby males.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 2, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> I think penis-haver/owner would be a good addition as well.
> 
> Penis-Haver/Owner: The "pollitically correct" way of saying someone is a male, inclusive of MTF's and genderspecial enby males.


I havent seen those in the wild, unlike the vulva owner. I may add it tho


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 2, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> I havent seen those in the wild, unlike the vulva owner. I may add it tho


I've heard "some women are born with a penis, others are have vulvas" somewhere in a argument on what a woman really is.

I forgot where, but it's social media trash that I don't really keep track of.


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 2, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> I havent seen those in the wild, unlike the vulva owner. I may add it tho





			https://www.masterclass.com/articles/how-to-finger-a-penis-owner
		

and 








						‘Do Vulva-Owners Like Sex?’ Is the Wrong Question — Ask This Instead
					

Some vulva havers like sex and some don’t, just like some penis havers do and don’t. The only way to know is to have an open conversation! Here's how.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 2, 2021)

Actual tranny talking about having a dick doesn't make her a man.






It's not the exact argument that I was talking about, but it leads up to it.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 2, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> https://www.masterclass.com/articles/how-to-finger-a-penis-owner
> 
> 
> and
> ...


Sometimes I can't tell parody from reality with these people.
Poe's law man


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jul 3, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Added most definitions. Microlabel I haven't seen it in the wild, do you have a link to it?
> (Forgot xenogender, adding~)


Microlabel: https://lgbta.wikia.org/wiki/Microlabel

If you want to read about this insane ideology in the words of those who believe it, that wiki is a good place to start.

Couple more suggestions:

- Queer: Once a slur to refer to gay people, now used to refer to anyone who isn’t straight or gender conforming.
- Erasure: When trannies aren’t acknowledged in any context. (EG: saying all women have vaginas is erasing trans women.)
- Femboy: An effeminate male who may or may not identify as transgender. Also used as a self descriptor by some MTF.
- Cotton ceiling: The frustration experienced by many MTF when lesbians won’t sleep with them because they have a dick. The “cotton” refers to underwear.
- Ace: Short for asexual, a lack of any sexual attraction to anyone. (Only tangentially related but thought I’d still mention it because a lot of troons will claim to be asexual)
- uwu: Anime emoticon denoting cuteness, often used by troons in a smug or condescending way.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 3, 2021)

Banana Bread said:


> Microlabel: https://lgbta.wikia.org/wiki/Microlabel
> 
> If you want to read about this insane ideology in the words of those who believe it, that wiki is a good place to start.
> 
> ...


Adding when I get home.
Also, happy arbitrary milestone of 150+ definitions!

uwu troons apropiating furfag culture ewe


----------



## Carlito (Jul 3, 2021)

I finally have an excuse to release the floodgates of my c. 2018 autism. Most of the terms I collected and defined pertained to MOGAI (which is a whole other crockpot of bullshit) and race, but a few trans-related lemmas were sprinkled throughout. How many of these are applicable, or even their current definitions, could be left to interpretation.


_antilabelist_ - (adj.) "of the belief that one should not live mostly by the labels they apply to oneself, or that one should not apply many labels to oneself at all." Or: stop troon, grow personality. It would stand to reason that this word's noun form would be _antilabelism_, so make with whichever.

_cishit_ - "(_derogatory_) cishet". This one's etymology is obvious.

_ciswashing_ - "a form of historical revisionism that erases the lives of trans people from cultural memory, leaving cis people as the remainder."

_femmephobia_ - "a hatred of all feminine people." Basically, this is what you get when you try to extend traditional misogyny towards MTF while trying to stamp out misandry as an actual mindset.

_transgenderqueer_ - "feeling both trans and genderqueer (nonbinary)". I think the use of this term predicates that transgenderism is tied to biological sex while nonbinarism is tied directly to gender, thus perhaps an example is a MTF demiaporagenderfluix

_transmaiden_ - "a transgender (usually TIMs) who spread trans ideology and propaganda without critical thinking being applied to the questionable, often contradictive positions they are promoting." This comes from r/GenderCritical which itself was autistic (but was banned by pozzed Reddit anyway). The veracity of this word then can be called into question.

_transmisogyny_ - "the oppression of AMAB people, especially trans women, who express femininity or female-coded behaviors."

{i]TWE(R)F[/i] - "Trans Women Exclusionary (Radical) Feminist(/ism)." I haven't seen this since 2018, with the earliest mention I could find being Jan 21, 2016.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 4, 2021)

Carlito said:


> I finally have an excuse to release the floodgates of my c. 2018 autism. Most of the terms I collected and defined pertained to MOGAI (which is a whole other crockpot of bullshit) and race, but a few trans-related lemmas were sprinkled throughout. How many of these are applicable, or even their current definitions, could be left to interpretation.
> 
> 
> _antilabelist_ - (adj.) "of the belief that one should not live mostly by the labels they apply to oneself, or that one should not apply many labels to oneself at all." Or: stop troon, grow personality. It would stand to reason that this word's noun form would be _antilabelism_, so make with whichever.
> ...


Adding those too.

>You didnt add the previous ones!
Yesterday I got drunk while socialising so I didn't update the list. Will eventually do.


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 4, 2021)

Banana Bread said:


> - Cotton ceiling: The frustration experienced by many MTF when lesbians won’t sleep with them because they have a dick. The “cotton” refers to underwear.


Boxer ceiling: When a gay man rejects an FTM to have sex with them because they have a female body consisting of boobs and a pussy. Genderbent version of cotton ceiling.

Boy Pussy: What FTMS refer to their vagina, used to shame and mock gay men for preferring to perform oral on bussy (or bums/arses/anuses) over their vaginas and pressure them to go down on them.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 4, 2021)

Finally cleared up the backlog of nonsense words. Be proud kiwis, we are well above 150 definitons.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jul 6, 2021)

And some more!

Puberty blockers: Drugs given to gender confused kids to halt their natural puberty so they don’t develop secondary sex characteristics; said to be reversible but it’s highly unlikely

Sissy hypno: A genre of porn intended to hypnotise its male viewer into believing he’s a trans woman; a favourite of AGPs

Two-spirit: Said to be a Native American gender identity, but like most other “cultural” genders it was mostly just used to refer to gay men. Also god forbid you identify as such if you’re white


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 7, 2021)

Banana Bread said:


> And some more!
> 
> Puberty blockers: Drugs given to gender confused kids to halt their natural puberty so they don’t develop secondary sex characteristics; said to be reversible but it’s highly unlikely
> 
> ...


Great addition and definitions. I didn't even change a word.
Well done


----------



## Basado (Jul 14, 2021)

I will carry this around with me while travelling, I'm sure it'll be useful.


----------



## Siphon Cypher (Jul 14, 2021)

If you read all of these at once do you open a portal to the Eldritch Realm?


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 14, 2021)

Autogynesmile: The usually creepy and unsettling smile of an AGP that usually is a smirk.

Autowhinephile: An MTF who moans about "transphobes" and "TERFs".

Trannoid: A trans person. Similar to moid/foid/femoids.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 14, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Autogynesmile: The usually creepy and unsettling smile of an AGP that usually is a smirk.
> 
> Autowhinephile: An MTF who moans about "transphobes" and "TERFs".
> 
> Trannoid: A trans person. Similar to moid/foid/femoids.


I've seen the "AGP smirk" used around the forum. Same for femoid et al. Updating soon.
Autowhinephile I have only seen it on ... this very post.Google dixit.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2021)

Forgot to add clocking. Which is privately figuring what one's sex is. Unsurprisingly, the practice is considered rude, despite the fact that people generally do it before they start flirting with someone.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 17, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Forgot to add clocking. Which is privately figuring what one's sex is. Unsurprisingly, the practice is considered rude, despite the fact that people generally do it before they start flirting with someone.


It already is on the table, but I should add it is "considered rude"


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 20, 2021)

Janny/Tranny Janny- A TRA/tranny moderator of a website, usually an MTF on forums like Reddit. Refers to individuals like Aimee Challenor
Aimee Challenor-Notorious Paedophile Reddit MTF moderator with paraphiliad. 
Troon joon-Slang for tranny janny
Troonie/Troon Portmanteau of troon and tranny


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 21, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Janny/Tranny Janny- A TRA/tranny moderator of a website, usually an MTF on forums like Reddit. Refers to individuals like Aimee Challenor
> Aimee Challenor-Notorious Paedophile Reddit MTF moderator with paraphiliad.
> Troon joon-Slang for tranny janny
> Troonie/Troon Portmanteau of troon and tranny


Merged Aimee into the tranny janny definition as *the* example.
Great additions though, thanks!

Happy 2^7 posts!


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 21, 2021)

Packing-FTM's putting something phallic between their hips that looks like a penis. Or it's their fake penis from arm tissue.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 21, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Packing-FTM's putting something phallic between their hips that looks like a penis. Or it's their fake penis from arm tissue.


Already there but wrongfuly formatted. Fixing~


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 21, 2021)

Cisbians- A term troonbians use disparagingly when a lesbian won't fuck an MTF "lesbian". 
Troonbian- Mockingly used towards heterosexual MTF's who call themselves lesbian.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 27, 2021)

Note to self:
Add "dehiscense / wound dehiscense" since it seems to come up again and again on the surgery threads.
Im gonna need an example but im horrified to search for one


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2021)

Person of transgender experience, is self-evident. Plus, calling them "trans folk" or "trans people" kind of invalidates their experiences.


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 28, 2021)

Troomer- Portmanteau of troon and groomer. Refers to paedophilic MTFs who groom minors to transition and or for child porn.

Trooning out-Term for MTF or FTM in the process of transitioning.

Dangerhair- An unfavourable, obnoxious SJW or individual with brightly coloured hair that usually tend to identify as trans or nonbinary. Are often easily offended and very unattractive.

Apache helicopter-Slang mockingly used to make fun of individuals who identify other than male or female.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 28, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Troomer- Portmanteau of troon and groomer. Refers to paedophilic MTFs who groom minors to transition and or for child porn.
> 
> Trooning out-Term for MTF or FTM in the process of transitioning.
> 
> ...


I'm adding those and one of my own



> Real Self / Being my real self - A troon's desired identity, using this phrase usually means the troon in question will not only troon out, but also be an absolute degenerate while doing so


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 28, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> I'm adding those and one of my own


Cheers  
Twanzphobia- When radical feminists make fun of troons petty whinging about everything being transphobic. 

Gendah-Makes fun of the illogical ways gendersprcials and troons see "gender", which is very vague.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 28, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Cheers
> Twanzphobia- When radical feminists make fun of troons petty whinging about everything being transphobic.
> 
> Gendah-Makes fun of the illogical ways gendersprcials and troons see "gender", which is very vague.


I have not seen Gendah used unironically anywhere to be fair. I'll probably add it if I find something on the interwebzs


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 29, 2021)

Gender-Critical- The belief that biology makes you a man (male) or woman (female) not what you wear or dress. Complete opposite of transgender/gender ideology.

Ogre- Hideous MTF troon. Nickname and name corruption of notorious transactivist lawyer Ronan "Morgan" Oger responsible for defunding the Vancouver Rape Relief shelter.

Magdalen Berns- Lesbian radical/gender critical feminist detested by trans activists and MTF transbians for saying "males can't be lesbians" and lesbians don't have penises. Refered to as a demon/devil by Zinnia Jones.

Riley J. Dennis- Self proclaimed "lesbian" who was born male. Believes in conversion therapy.

Reees- Fraud and cheat AGP MTF troon cyclist Rhys McKinnnon who denies biology and targets "TERFS"

Rapey J Penis-Refers to Riley J. Dennis who said that it was wrong for homosexuals (gays and lesbians) to prefer genitals of the same sex because it "Invalidates" trans people.

Pink News- Once a site for LGB individuals, now bends over and sucks the trans activist girldick.

Prick News/Penis News- Gender critical and Radical Feminists call Pink News this since they centre transwomen (males) and they constantly slander them without proof.

Troomer can also be a portmanteau of troon and coomer. Smelly porn addicted autogynephilic MTF's with disgusting paraphilias.


----------



## 1440p Curved Monitor (Jul 29, 2021)

Ovarit- a reddit clone that is the incarnation of r/gendercritical and many banned women only subreddits. Posts and comments are open to the public but one needs and invite to make an account. Currently stands at 5.7k users after one year of operation.

Im an idiot, it's already listed


----------



## Leather Apron (Jul 29, 2021)

TME/TMA : Transmisogyny exempt/affected. A tool for MTFs to remind FTMs they are privileged because they don't experience transmisogyny.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 29, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Gender-Critical- The belief that biology makes you a man (male) or woman (female) not what you wear or dress. Complete opposite of transgender/gender ideology.
> 
> Ogre- Hideous MTF troon. Nickname and name corruption of notorious transactivist lawyer Ronan "Morgan" Oger responsible for defunding the Vancouver Rape Relief shelter.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna need a separate table or post for the people of interest. Or just a link to the rat kings forum. Otherwise... Adding most



Leather Apron said:


> TME/TMA : Transmisogyny exempt/affected. A tool for MTFs to remind FTMs they are privileged because they don't experience transmisogyny.


Added! But I splitted them into two.

We are 5 definitiions away from 200 definitions!
No people of interest unless they have a funny farm name like Ogre (Morgane Oger)


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 1, 2021)

Tryke- Combination of lesbian slang dyke and trans. MTF "translesbians" call themselves this.
"We just want to pee in the ladies' toilet!"- A common response by trans activists when an incident of an MTF troon displaying voyeurism or exhibitionism in public women's toilets has occurred.
CSD- Cope, Seethe, Dilate. Said to an MTF troon that's being annoying and whiny.
Yanny-Nickname for Jonathan "Jessica Simpson" Yaniv. The paedophilic AGP troon who hada tampon fetish and demanded his balls be waxed.
Blur-Trans activists' nickname for Blaire White because of disagreements.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 1, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Tryke- Combination of lesbian slang dyke and trans. MTF "translesbians" call themselves this.
> "We just want to pee in the ladies' toilet!"- A common response by trans activists when an incident of an MTF troon displaying voyeurism or exhibitionism in public women's toilets has occurred.
> CSD- Cope, Seethe, Dilate. Said to an MTF troon that's being annoying and whiny.
> Yanny-Nickname for Jonathan "Jessica Simpson" Yaniv. The paedophilic AGP troon who hada tampon fetish and demanded his balls be waxed.
> Blur-Trans activists' nickname for Blaire White because of disagreements.


Added, also:

CONTRATULATIONS!
We have officially crossed the 200 definitions milestone!
Thanks to all the people that contributed so far, you da real MVP.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 3, 2021)

How many of these terms were a thing before 2015?


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 3, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> How many of these terms were a thing before 2015?


Otherkin was always around, but the rest mostly came out a little bit after the time gay marriage became more acceptable and Tumblr became popular.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 3, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Otherkin was always around, but the rest mostly came out a little bit after the time gay marriage became more acceptable and Tumblr became popular.





ToroidalBoat said:


> How many of these terms were a thing before 2015?


Most of this retardation started entering the mainstream around the same time Atheism+ attempted to become a thing. That is... up to 9/10 years ago.

Not saying one caused the other, just they happened at the same time.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 3, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Most of this retardation started entering the mainstream around the same time Atheism+ attempted to become a thing. That is... up to 9/10 years ago.
> 
> Not saying one caused the other, just they happened at the same time.


It might be a byproduct of a new generation entering the web, if that's the case.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 6, 2021)

Granny tranny- An elderly transsexual/transgender individual.

Tranner-Any trans person.

Trooner-Cross of troon and boomer. Can refer to an old troon.

Ollie-Nickname of pretentious AGP MTF Youtuber Oliver Ollie/Abigail Thorn
(PhilosophyTube) who even makes other troons like ContraPoints uncomfortable.

Hontra-Name for Nyk Nicholas "Natalie" Winn AKA ContraPoints

Troonacy-When transactivism or a specific troonjust goes too far.

Troonsgender- Another term for transgender

Troonsexual-Someone who's only attracted to troons.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 6, 2021)

Barb: An old woman you like to lay pipe with. As in, "She's my Barb but can't consent".


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (Aug 6, 2021)

throwawayguys said:


> You should include "ghoul," it's a little more accurate than "banshee." Pic related.
> View attachment 2141752View attachment 2141757


----------



## player195 (Aug 7, 2021)

Ogre: an obese, slimy, ugly and physically repulsive troon who thought it was a good idea to magically grow boobs by eating tons of processed fast food junk and plastic surgery


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 8, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Granny tranny- An elderly transsexual/transgender individual.
> 
> Tranner-Any trans person.
> 
> ...


Added all new ones, and corrected/added more info the existing ones


Mariposa Electrique said:


> Barb: An old woman you like to lay pipe with. As in, "She's my Barb but can't consent".





player195 said:


> Ogre: an obese, slimy, ugly and physically repulsive troon who thought it was a good idea to magically grow boobs by eating tons of processed fast food junk and plastic surgery


We already have Ogre an "The Ogre"


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 10, 2021)

Rat King-A notorious member of the LGBTQ+ community who makes a fool of themselves. The vast majority of rat Kings tend to be MTF troons such as Zinnia Zach Skylar Jones.


----------



## Unabashed Hermaphrodite (Aug 11, 2021)

Aw c'mon y'all faggots are slipping.

Hermaphrodite - Person with both functioning sets of genitals, unicorn, doesn't exist.

Girl Dick Riding - A night of clubbing in Taiwan or any Tranny Red Light district with the boys.

Poggers - Refers to 'the operation' and how much a troon wants it.

Sigma Shemale - A muscular person with a penis who is chased by other trannies.

Pillow Princess - Fat Ugly Retards who larp as a little child, usually a female child.

FNAF - For Now A Freak - Refers to how much a troon hopes they will pass in the future.

Gaylord - Male with a polycule or otherwise open relationship who fucks other men.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 11, 2021)

Unabashedhermaphrodite said:


> Aw c'mon y'all faggots are slipping.
> 
> Hermaphrodite - Person with both functioning sets of genitals, unicorn, doesn't exist.
> 
> ...


Except for the first one, even with some people like Yaniv claiming to be that, these are the first time I've seen those used in that context. You are gonna need to prvide some examples.


----------



## Unabashed Hermaphrodite (Aug 11, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Except for the first one, even with some people like Yaniv claiming to be that, these are the first time I've seen those used in that context. You are gonna need to prvide some examples.


Of where they're used primarily or specific people?

Have you seriously never heard of pillow princess before? Most are reappropriated jokes.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 11, 2021)

Unabashedhermaphrodite said:


> Of where they're used primarily or specific people?
> 
> Have you seriously never heard of pillow princess before? Most are reappropriated jokes.


I've heard some of them on their "correct" context. So like in other cases before where I'm not sure what to do, imma ask for examples outside the farms.


----------



## Unabashed Hermaphrodite (Aug 11, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> I've heard some of them on their "correct" context. So like in other cases before where I'm not sure what to do, imma ask for examples outside the farms.


Ohhhhhhh

Go to shit like that trashfire reddit, go to places that are trannies posting actual satire and you'll find most of these.

Aside Five Nights At Freddie's I just wanted to slip that in for myself.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 19, 2021)

Hitachi Wand- A device originally designed for massaging sore muscles that is commonly used as a woman's sex toy. Very popular amongst MTF troons as it "validates" their womanhood and "neovagina".

Oppressor- Woke and leftist slang for anyone that certain group of people deems to oppress them. (ie. "Cis" and "trans"

People with Vaginas- Another politically correct way of saying women. Includes enbies and transmen.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 19, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Hitachi Wand- A device originally designed for massaging sore muscles that is commonly used as a woman's sex toy. Very popular amongst MTF troons as it "validates" their womanhood and "neovagina".
> 
> Oppressor- Woke and leftist slang for anyone that certain group of people deems to oppress them. (ie. "Cis" and "trans"
> 
> People with Vaginas- Another politically correct way of saying women. Includes enbies and transmen.


On a funny note I had one suspiciously wand-like device used on me to reduce pain on one muscle that got overloaded while working out.

I will update the definitons when I get home


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 19, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> On a funny note I had one suspiciously wand-like device used on me to reduce pain on one muscle that got overloaded while working out.
> 
> I will update the definitons when I get home


Thanks


----------



## player195 (Aug 20, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> We already have Ogre an "The Ogre"


Shit, i didnt see it.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 23, 2021)

Genital preference- Troonese for "sexual attraction" that is often hurled towards LGB people (lesbians and gays in particular) for not being into Gaydens' or troonbians' girl dick or boy pussy.

Pansexual- The only "sexuality" deemed non-bigoted by troons. Just a fancy way of saying bisexual when the vast majority of self-respecting bisexuals won't give into pressure to have sex with troons. 

Frankentroon- A hideous trans person who's surgery didn't come out well in the end.

Balogna- An FTM constructed "penis"

Bonus hole/Three holes-What Gaydens refer to their genitals. Gaydens often try to pressure gay men into having sex with him by mentioning they have three holes they can fuck (anus, vagina, urethra) and to shame them for preferring male buns/anuses. 

Troonish/Trannish/Traneese-Slang and terms used by troons that nobody knows what they're on about. Almost like a different language.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 23, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Genital preference- Troonese for "sexual attraction" that is often hurled towards LGB people (lesbians and gays in particular) for not being into Gaydens' or troonbians' girl dick or boy pussy.
> 
> Pansexual- The only "sexuality" deemed non-bigoted by troons. Just a fancy way of saying bisexual when the vast majority of self-respecting bisexuals won't give into pressure to have sex with troons.
> 
> ...


Balogna or Bologna (like pasta)?

Also, note to self, add:
- Aero
- Demi
(Ref post)


----------



## Dyn (Aug 23, 2021)

It's "attack helicopter" not "apache helicopter" you retard.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 23, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Balogna or Bologna (like pasta)?
> 
> Also, note to self, add:
> - Aero
> ...


Bologna-Like the beef sausage

I also forgot to add autohomoeroticism. I learnt about the term in Helen Joyce's new book.

Autohomoeroticism-The attraction or arousal of the idea of oneself being a gay man. There is much debate on whether or not heterosexual FTMs experience either autoandrophile or autohomoeroticisim.

TENI- Transgender Equality Network of Ireland Ireland's largest pro troon lobby.

Stonewall-LGBT charity that lost its way and now bends over for the troon cult. 

LGB Alliance-  An "evil transphobic" group that doesn't believe that trannies should be lumped in with people who define themselves on their sexuality. 


Bonerwall/Stonefall- Nicknames by opponents of the organisation who are against their agenda.


----------



## nertz (Aug 23, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Gaydens


Wait why isn't that in the OP? It's hilarious.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 23, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Bologna-Like the beef sausage
> 
> I also forgot to add autohomoeroticism. I learnt about the term in Helen Joyce's new book.
> 
> ...


Added all the remaining definitions. 225 definitions so far.
Neat.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 31, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Added all the remaining definitions. 225 definitions so far.
> Neat.


Thanks so much! 

Edit: I forgot some!

Genital Fetishist: An insulting nickname for lesbians and gays given by troons for preferring the same sex.

Genital Hangup: A troon term used for gays and lesbians for wanting to only date people with the same sex.

Clenis: Clitoris and penis Basically an enlargened clitoris caused by testosterone pills that make the clitoris look more phallic/like a penis. Gaydens think that gay men will like it.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Sep 18, 2021)

I think a more accurate definition for transmaiden would be:

Transmaiden - Mostly used in gender critical circles to refer to a person who doesn't identify as trans, but acts as a cheerleader for gender identity ideology. Combination of "trans" and "handmaiden".

Also might be worth adding:

Kweer - Corruption of "queer", used to mock people deeply into the gender ideology who may use multiple labels to appear special.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Sep 18, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Clenis


That sounds more like what happens when you discover Jordan Peterson


----------



## Kiislova (Sep 19, 2021)

just a cat said:


> I think a more accurate definition for transmaiden would be:
> 
> Transmaiden - Mostly used in gender critical circles to refer to a person who doesn't identify as trans, but acts as a cheerleader for gender identity ideology. Combination of "trans" and "handmaiden".
> 
> ...


Updated definition and added the new one.
Thanks!


----------



## Kiislova (Sep 29, 2021)

Note to self.
Use @SCSI post for the AGP smirk / Autogynesmile





						Kevin Gibes / Kathryn Gibes / TransSalamander / RageTreb / The Green Salamander
					

Kevin is mad at HontraPoint  Tweet | Archive  it should be mentioned that Kevin and most AGP’s absolutely despise contra points because Contra points once said that if you want to be in female spaces you should make an effort to look feminine. Needless to say this is extremely triggering and...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Legoshi (Oct 28, 2021)

TEHM and TEGM- Trans Exclusionary Homosexual/Gay Male/Man
Similar to TERF. Any gay man who doesn't adhere to troon/gender ideology. Gaydens often use this against gay men who don't want to have sex with or date a transman.


----------



## Kiislova (Oct 29, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> TEHM and TEGM- Trans Exclusionary Homosexual/Gay Male/Man
> Similar to TERF. Any gay man who doesn't adhere to troon/gender ideology. Gaydens often use this against gay men who don't want to have sex with or date a transman.


Thats new, but not unexpected at all. Gaydens realising only bisexual men like them.


----------



## MK Ultra Victim (Nov 29, 2021)

thank you very much i didn’t know many of these terms despite being here for years and this community is very supportive but if you ask something they call you autistic  or don’t answer you so its also not supportive if your not so into this you dont have a vocabulary of thousands of tranny related terms


----------



## road timber (Nov 30, 2021)

i'd add wpath (_World Professional Association for Transgender Health)_ and 'afab trans woman / kikomi' (a satirical identity to highlight the fact that women and trans women are not in the same category and cannot become each other despite some trans women calling themselves female; kikomi is a fictional example of such a person). and i'd add troid to trannoid, which is a commonly used short version. also i can confirm that TPAF/TPAM are TRA slang, not TERF slang. TERFs don't use the "assigning" language because they believe biological sex is real, immutable, and observed at birth.


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 1, 2021)

road timber said:


> i'd add wpath (_World Professional Association for Transgender Health)_ and 'afab trans woman / kikomi' (a satirical identity to highlight the fact that women and trans women are not in the same category and cannot become each other despite some trans women calling themselves female; kikomi is a fictional example of such a person). and i'd add troid to trannoid, which is a commonly used short version. also i can confirm that TPAF/TPAM are TRA slang, not TERF slang. TERFs don't use the "assigning" language because they believe biological sex is real, immutable, and observed at birth.


Added!
Thanks for the corrections.


----------



## celebrityskin (Dec 4, 2021)

TERF IslandThe United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
My absolute fave


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 5, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> WTH is a MOGAI?
> Even after reading the wiki article I'm unsure what it actually is and it needs to go into the glossary


MOGAI - Acronym, "Marginalised and Oppressed Genders And Identities". Alternative to "LGBT(QIA+)" that focuses on newly created genders/pronouns and flags.

Couple more I was reminded of:

Demigender/Demigirl/Demiboy - Only identifying partially with a gender, in other words a woke way of saying "not like the other girls/guys".

DSD - Differences of Sexual Development, a more scientific name for intersex conditions, typically used by those who don't believe said conditions should be part of the LGBT community

Gay Sounds/Happy Gay Sounds - Meme popular among trans subreddits (mostly MTF), used to express gender euphoria.

Trendercore - Tumblr aesthetic created by kids admitting that they're doing the gender thing for fun and don't suffer from dysphoria. Includes pride flags, pronoun pins and eye-burning neon colours. Link describing it in their own words.


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 5, 2021)

just a cat said:


> MOGAI - Acronym, "Marginalised and Oppressed Genders And Identities". Alternative to "LGBT(QIA+)" that focuses on newly created genders/pronouns and flags.
> 
> Couple more I was reminded of:
> 
> ...


Added. Although there is an existing "Demi" and I don't know how to mix them together... Hmmm...


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 5, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> Added. Although there is an existing "Demi" and I don't know how to mix them together... Hmmm...


"Demi" on its own usually is short for demisexual, "demigender" "demiboy" and "demigirl" are always used in full from what I've seen.


----------



## Obie (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Red Lobster (Dec 31, 2021)

Kiislova said:


> I didn't knew what RFF was and had to search.
> "Radial Forearm Phalloplasty" ie: The arm sausage roll. Into the glossary it goes.


Bet you don't know MLD Phalloplasty either (I checked and it is not in the glossary). That is Musculocutaneous Latissimus Dorsi Flap Phalloplasty – tissue from a back muscle is used to create the dong. It is not common at all, but it is all the more interesting.

I featured Reddit user Ackez95 who got it in one of my posts. Might be an interesting post to check if you have missed it.


Other types of FTM surgeries you might consider adding to the glossary:
ALT (Anterolateral Thigh Flap) Phalloplasty – where they butcher and harvest the meat from thigh (see this post for how it looks about as bad as the RFFs do but there are plenty of those in the other thread if one searches for ALT phalloplasty);

Abdominal Phalloplasty (alternative to the RFF/ALT where you get to look normal in swimwear/underwear and not like a burn victim; one of the more common ones but not as common cause with this kind of surgery they can't get those mega dongs).


I'll try to think of more we have mentioned over at the SRS/GRS thread.

Perhaps I'd add an explanation to the voice feminization surgery of how risky it is – it can cause their voice to be too high or so rough, hoarse, strained or breathy (dysphonic) as to make communication difficult. That really drives home the overall crazyness. (Reminds me of that girl who used American Sign Language to communicate and was considering getting a RFF.)

*EDIT:* I think RFF should be Radial Forearm *Flap* Phalloplasty (the word Flap is missing in glossary).


----------



## Kiislova (Jan 2, 2022)

Red Lobster said:


> Bet you don't know MLD Phalloplasty either (I checked and it is not in the glossary). That is Musculocutaneous Latissimus Dorsi Flap Phalloplasty – tissue from a back muscle is used to create the dong. It is not common at all, but it is all the more interesting.
> 
> I featured Reddit user Ackez95 who got it in one of my posts. Might be an interesting post to check if you have missed it.
> 
> ...


I am Late and gay but I added both your definitions and corrections.
Thanks!


----------



## Red Lobster (Jan 14, 2022)

RandallBoggs said:


> If anything this is a perfect example of how TRA inevitably fucks up even the people who manage to leave, so you should talk about your mental health to show the world the realities of woke culture, but not in the context of suicide baiting.


I did not find TRA in the glossary – is it Trans Rights Activist, and in this context Trans Rights Activism?


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Feb 14, 2022)

I come with some new entries...

*Bottom growth *- the enlarged clitoris of a female on testosterone. Closely resembles a micropenis.
*Nounself *- A specific type of neopronoun (see: Neopronoun) based on a common noun. E.G. bunself, pupself, bugself, dollself.
*Nullification *- Type of gender surgery for people of either sex who identify as non binary, removing the genitalia completely leaving nothing but a urethra.
*Queerplatonic *- SJW speak for a close relationship that is neither romantic nor sexual, in normal people terms, a best friend.
*QTPOC *- Acronym, "Queer and Trans People of Colour"
*Seahorse dad *- a FTM who gets pregnant and gives birth, so named because male seahorses carry the eggs of the females.
*Skoliosexual *- A person attracted exclusively to troons/non binaries, in other words a chaser.
*Transracial *- person who identifies as any race other than the one they were born as and will often change their appearance to attempt to closer resemble the race they want to be. Examples are Oli London and Rachel Dolezal. Triggers trannies and highlights their hypocrisy as they believe it's possible to change sex but not to change race.


----------



## Kiislova (Feb 14, 2022)

just a cat said:


> *snip*


Updated the OP with those terms. Thanks!


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 16, 2022)

@Kiislova you really should accept some visual examples for this thread, because there's plenty of horrific stuff that's out there.


----------



## Kiislova (Feb 16, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> @Kiislova you really should accept some visual examples for this thread, because there's plenty of horrific stuff that's out there.


Links to posts are accepted, but I dunno what definition to link that aberration with.

A mother that drinks is shunned because of the potential damage to the kid, a man full of hormones segregating "something" from its moobs is grade A nutrition.

Kill me plz


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 16, 2022)

Kiislova said:


> but I dunno what definition to link that aberration with.


It's the miracle of life from being straight while taking an staircase's worth of extra steps...And chestfeeding, can't forget the chestfeeding.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 1, 2022)

Slurs: About 90% of this list, plus whatever insults that were slung in the schoolyard.

Reclaiming: Being an specific member of the community who has exclusive rights to say mean words unedited, usually results in more gay drama when some gets triggered.


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 2, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Slurs: About 90% of this list, plus whatever insults that were slung in the schoolyard.
> 
> Reclaiming: Being an specific member of the community who has exclusive rights to say mean words unedited, usually results in more gay drama when some gets triggered.


Added yours and also added "AGAB" which I had only now noticed is not on the list.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Mar 2, 2022)

Realised I forgot to mention:

*Folx *- An ultra woke way to refer to a group of people, because "folks" wasn't gender neutral enough. Also supposedly more inclusive towards troons & ethnic minorities.
*Mermaids *- Organisation in the UK that supports "trans kids" and encourages any child who might be gender non conforming to troon out.
*Teet Yeet/Yeet the teets/Teetus Deletus *- Cutesy nickname for double mastectomy surgery (see: Top surgery), popularised by plastic surgeon Sidhbh Gallagher who advertises the procedure on social media
*Trans rights/X says trans rights *- Meme, in which various fictional characters are depicted showing their support for gender ideology. Popularised by leftist youtuber HBomberguy's charity stream of Donkey Kong 64 where he donated the proceeds to the charity Mermaids ("Donkey Kong says trans rights"). What actual rights the trannies lack, they can never answer.

ETA:
*Theyby/Theybie *- Portmanteau of "they/them" and "baby", it refers to people, usually trannies themselves, refusing to assign a gender to their baby and referring to the child by they/them pronouns until they're old enough to decide on a gender identity. Not to be confused with simply letting your kid defy stereotypes if they so choose, e.g. a boy can play with dolls while still being a boy.


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 3, 2022)

2manycats said:


> Realised I forgot to mention:
> 
> *Folx *- An ultra woke way to refer to a group of people, because "folks" wasn't gender neutral enough. Also supposedly more inclusive towards troons & ethnic minorities.
> *Mermaids *- Organisation in the UK that supports "trans kids" and encourages any child who might be gender non conforming to troon out.
> ...


Added all of them.
Thanks for your service!


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 14, 2022)

In light of recent legislation, we might as well add genocide to the list.


Hyro said:


> Genocide means "not doing what trannies want". I remember Jim Sterling saying that the UK government not approving a bill to make all bathrooms gender neutral was "genocide", so apparently the bar for genocide is pretty low in the trans community.
> 
> View attachment 2682085
> 
> ...


Now with even more seething!


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 14, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> In light of recent legislation, we might as well add genocide to the list.
> 
> Now with even more seething!


I find it amusing that troons are using the almost exact same argument for troon genocide as the ethnonats use for white genocide.
Gonna add those jimmy tweets if you have the links, otherwise, just that post.


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 14, 2022)

Here's one I have had trouble finding a definite definition for but I think I finally figured it out. I heard a troon-streamer on video having to take an emergency break with like no notice due to a "Curse of Spiro" that they did not define. I originally heard "Curse of Spyro" which only brought me to some weird DA fanfiction. Anyway in the intervening time I've read more about troon-horrors here on the farms and came to understand spironolactone is apparently a strong diuretic in troons. So it would seem between that and other horrors that befall their genitalia, urgency/incontinence is a serious concern. I'm not curious enough to sift through these cronenburgs to confirm it but I leave my findings to your further use.


----------



## Legoshi (Mar 19, 2022)

True Trans- A No true Scotsman fallacy argument used by trans activists whenever a trans person that has committed a crime or behaved unacceptable wasn't actually trans and was using the label to get away with the crime. People who haven't peaked enough also have a tendency of using this poor defence as well.


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 22, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Here's one I have had trouble finding a definite definition for but I think I finally figured it out. I heard a troon-streamer on video having to take an emergency break with like no notice due to a "Curse of Spiro" that they did not define. I originally heard "Curse of Spyro" which only brought me to some weird DA fanfiction. Anyway in the intervening time I've read more about troon-horrors here on the farms and came to understand spironolactone is apparently a strong diuretic in troons. So it would seem between that and other horrors that befall their genitalia, urgency/incontinence is a serious concern. I'm not curious enough to sift through these cronenburgs to confirm it but I leave my findings to your further use.





Legoshi said:


> A No true Scotsman fallacy argument used by trans activists whenever a trans person that has committed a crime or behaved unacceptable wasn't actually trans and was using the label to get away with the crime



Added both of those (at last)
The "No True Trans" is becoming annoying whenever some True and Honest woman does some horrid crime.


----------



## SomeDingus (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm pretty sure ACAB means All Cops Are Breakdancing and not Assigned Cock At Birth


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 24, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> I'm pretty sure ACAB means All Cops Are Breakdancing and not Assigned Cock At Birth


Everyone knows the "standard" meaning of ACAB. It is on the list due to some exceptional troon use.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Mar 24, 2022)

_Trender / Transtrender_ is listed twice. I'm also surprised to not see _handmaiden_ here, as that seems to be a commonly used term in trans ideology (I see _transmaiden_ is already there, but I don't see that as often as _handmaiden_).

Other than that, very informative.


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 31, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> _Trender / Transtrender_ is listed twice. I'm also surprised to not see _handmaiden_ here, as that seems to be a commonly used term in trans ideology (I see _transmaiden_ is already there, but I don't see that as often as _handmaiden_).
> 
> Other than that, very informative.


Maiden it is under "Transmaiden" so I will add a reference to it.
Deleted one of the trenders too.

Thanks for the info and now I actually went and updated it.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 3, 2022)

"This never happens!" - A common gaslighting phrase trans activists say when they have to resort to denying  incidents such as trannies pressuring gays to have sex with them or when a true and honest transwoman rapes an actual woman in a prison or bathroom.


----------



## Meiwaku (Apr 10, 2022)

I have one to add that I was told to post

"*Brick*" aka a very masculine trans woman/ TIM who does _not_ pass. Usually they have the square jawline aka a face like a brick. Or a long midface (like a rectangular brick) aka a trait present in men.  Or perhaps so ugly he hit with one kek. It's a term we should use more readily.

Brick is a noun and a very old term from the 90s and likely even before. It predates Troon and Hon. Here's it in use:

"Bricks always are the loudest about trams rights because they will never pass."

"Some brick tried to message me on a lesbian dating app."

"Bricks started saying 'oh you don't need to perform womanhood to be twans' because they don't pass

---

Secondary additions:

*Ma'amtrum*- when a TIM/mtf tranny, usually a brick, throws a shitfit in public over being gendered correctly or some twaw shit. Last year we had a JULAY winning video up for a cow who threw a ma'amtrum at a fast food restaurant on camera.

*White Ma'am's Burden-* When a TIM/mtf tranny is overly supportive of minorities to ass kissing or disingenuous status. SUPPORT BLACK TRANS WIMUN etc. This term was coined in the Tenacious Unicorn Ranch thread over their "mutual aid" with the Olagala Lakota (fundraising but they also pocketed goodies and money) but applies to the general sentiment of trannies needing to cater to and baby "poc" (read: blacks only)


----------



## Kiislova (Apr 11, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> I have one to add that I was told to post
> 
> "*Brick*" aka a very masculine trans woman/ TIM who does _not_ pass. Usually they have the square jawline aka a face like a brick. Or a long midface (like a rectangular brick) aka a trait present in men.  Or perhaps so ugly he hit with one kek. It's a term we should use more readily.
> 
> ...


There should be a word for KF neologisms the same way Chris neologisms are "Cwcisms" because some of these Ive only seen inside the forum.

Will add eventually, im not at home where i have the table-generation script. It js not something Github would allow...


----------



## NerdShamer (May 7, 2022)

I've seen the term "skinwalking" thrown around in the "losing people to transgerderism" thread whenever an narcissistic ex transitions from being an AGP to impersonating his wife or girlfriend.


----------



## Kiislova (May 12, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> I've seen the term "skinwalking" thrown around in the "losing people to transgerderism" thread whenever an narcissistic ex transitions from being an AGP to impersonating his wife or girlfriend.


Finally added the much needed skinwalkwer term.
271 entries already. The 300 are near.


----------



## senpaigender (May 15, 2022)

I feel a bit ashamed that I know nearly all of these terms by heart.


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 23, 2022)

Added the word for an FtM "Pooner" which was kinda funny. I didn't knew it existed.
Does any other term like that exist for MtF troons? Besides Brick, Fridge, Etc which are already here.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 14, 2022)

Note to self
Add the following terms:
"Clit Burial" (I need a good description for this) 

Also, find the damned boner-killing meds some troons take to block their T


----------



## Hepativore (Jul 14, 2022)

What is a terv/terven? I have heard that term used a lot in regards to discussions concerning trannies and gender-criticals, so maybe you should define and add it here.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 14, 2022)

Hepativore said:


> What is a terv/terven? I have heard that term used a lot in regards to discussions concerning trannies and gender-criticals, so maybe you should define and add it here.


Terven is the plural of TERF. Adding that word to the table too.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Jul 14, 2022)

Is that supposed to be a portmanteau of _TERF_ and _coven_?


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jul 17, 2022)

Was recently reminded of:

*AB/DL *- Adult Baby/Diaper Lover, a very creepy fetish for wearing diapers and/or acting like a small child. Popular with, but not exclusive to trannies.
*Mouthfeel *- Meme, originated by the infamous tranny youtuber ContraPoints, describing how the penis of a TIM taking estrogen supposedly feels different to a regular dick, therefore it's not gay to give a blowjob to a trans woman.
*Suck the dick, bigot!* - Meme, pointing out how TIMs feel entitled to sex from lesbians and straight men.



Kiislova said:


> Also, find the damned boner-killing meds some troons take to block their T


Are you thinking of spironolactone (the "spiro" mentioned in the Curse of Spiro entry)? I had to google just to make sure, but it's not even supposed to be used to make men look more effeminate. It's meant to be used for kidney and heart conditions and sometimes acne, but also for women who have abnormally high testosterone (due to PCOS or similar) so because of that some quack specialising in troon treatments had the bright idea of feeding it to men who wish to grow tits.

And just out of curiosity where did "Anna" for an ugly non passing MTF come from? I'm guessing the, er, _lovely _Anna Anthropy of Gamergate fame



but I've never heard it outside this thread, and I don't think Anna is an extremely common TIM name the way Zoey, Alice, Lily or Luna is. Someone who looks like that... _thing _would be covered by the entries for Brick, Ogre or Zoey I think?


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 17, 2022)

2manycats said:


> *AB/DL *- Adult Baby/Diaper Lover, a very creepy fetish for wearing diapers and/or acting like a small child. Popular with, but not exclusive to trannies.
> *Mouthfeel *- Meme, originated by the infamous tranny youtuber ContraPoints, describing how the penis of a TIM taking estrogen supposedly feels different to a regular dick, therefore it's not gay to give a blowjob to a trans woman.
> *Suck the dick, bigot!* - Meme, pointing out how TIMs feel entitled to sex from lesbians and straight men.


Those are *gold!*


2manycats said:


> Are you thinking of spironolactone?


Nah, it was something more bonerkill-intended. Like those bromide compounds used to "cure" masturbation way back when. I should also add Spiro itself to the list.


2manycats said:


> And just out of curiosity where did "Anna" for an ugly non passing MTF come from? I'm guessing the, er, _lovely _Anna Anthropy of Gamergate fame


Regarding "Anna" I think it comes from Susan's along other entries like "hon" rather than GG, but I cannot recall really when it got added to the list.

>_Now serving 282 nonsense definitions!_
Inching ever so close to the 300 definition milestone. Good work kiwis!

Edit: Adding that damned IKEA plushie too. Because every other troon has it.


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 27, 2022)

Biological/Gender Essentialism: The reality of sexual dimorphisms between humans. AKA: Any hard truths about biological sex that troons don't want to hear.

Gock: Girl + Dick (I don't think I need to explain any further) 

Genderspecial: A nonbinary/enby or an attention seeker who identifies as a non existent gender.

Groomer: An LGBTQ+ "slur", troons and queers grooming young people (mostly small children and disturbed teens) into supporting troon and gender ideology.

Tranada: Canada, once a tolerant and moderately liberal nation, now a bastion for woke nonsense and trans/gender insanity under its prime minister Justin Trudeau.

Rudefem: A radfem who doesn't give a fuck about being nice to anyone, especially to troons.

Transing the dead/Posthumous Transition: Historical revisionism by trans activists in which they claim figures/figurines in history who went against societal norms of that period actually had a trans/gender identity (i.e. Alan Turner, Mulan, Joanne of Arc, James Barry, Marsha P. Johnson)

Examples

Joanne of Arc: France's Heroine and a female soldier. Often depicted as a transman by TRA artists simply for breaking gender roles of the times.

Marta P. Johnson: A black drag queen martyrized by troons and often transed and rewritten as the one who threew the brick during Stonewall.

James Barry: A female surgeon in the 1800s who crossdressed to escape sexism. A historical figure and female pioneer often transed by trans activists.

"Trans people/women of colour fought for your rights!": A rallying cry/non argument to put an uppity gay man or lesbian who dares to disagree with trannies and genderspecials in their place. Oddly enough, not a single trans person who "fought" for gay rights can be named.

Transfag: A heterosexual FTM/ gayden

Edit: I've added even way more terminology!


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 31, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> Biological/Gender Essentialism: The reality of sexual dimorphisms between humans. AKA: Any hard truths about biological sex that troons don't want to hear.
> 
> Gock: Girl + Dick (I don't think I need to explain any further)
> 
> ...


Fuck... I forgot to add these.
Fixing this error now. Sorry.

_*We are just 4 definitions away from 300 entries on the troon dictionary.*_
*Wohooo!*


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 7, 2022)

I have five more for now!

Catgirl: A favourite delusional fantasy of an MTF. Usually resembles a cute anime girl with cat ears on top

Clenis: Penis + Clit, an FTM's enlargened clitoris that resembles a penis

Colonizer/Colonization: Radfem and GC description of the takeover of womens' organizations, issues, places, and language and silencing of dissent by MTF troons. May also refer to transbians and gaydens inserting themselves uninvited into spaces just for gay men and lesbians and rewriting their history and language.

Inclusive: Everything must include troons and enbies, otherwise it's everything phobic and ist.

Cheese String/Stringio: TRA FTM lawyer Chase Strangio of the notorious organization ACLU.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 7, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> Catgirl: A favourite delusional fantasy of an MTF. Usually resembles a cute anime girl with cat ears on top


This one still pisses me off. Catgirls are cute and I like them, but you can't even try looking for them without getting some troon trying to claim them because of that trap in Re:Zero.


----------



## Hepativore (Aug 7, 2022)

I am not sure this one counts, but what about the term "genderblob"? I see it used a lot here on Kiwi Farms. Does it just mean an obese troon?


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 7, 2022)

Hepativore said:


> I am not sure this one counts, but what about the term "genderblob"? I see it used a lot here on Kiwi Farms. Does it just mean an obese troon?


The amorphous genderless blob, where fat MtF and fat women kinda sorta look alike (still don't)
Will add it or some variation.



Legoshi said:


> I have five more for now!
> 
> Catgirl: A favourite delusional fantasy of an MTF. Usually resembles a cute anime girl with cat ears on top
> 
> ...


All new. Thanks! You have been of great help for this thread.
Adding also "Ist / Phobic / Istaphobic" since it is pretty common parlance around here.

*Also, we are officially over 300 definitions!*


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Aug 7, 2022)

Got some more for the collection:

* Agender*: Someone who supposedly feels completely genderless, a sub-category of non binary
* Bolt-ons*: a MTF's fake boobs, they look hilariously out of place on a male body.
* CAIS*: Complete Androgen Insensitivity Syndrome, a birth defect where the person has XY chromosomes but their body can't process testosterone at all, so basically you've got a person who's genetically male but looks female - boobs, vag and all. Is often a point of argument between TERFs and TRAs as to what exactly makes someone a man or a woman
* Genderfluid*: It's supposed to mean your gender identity & presentation is constantly changing, but really it's just a special snowflake way of saying you like experimenting with different looks/fashion styles
* Genderqueer*: having a gender identity that's different to the mainstream. Can be a synonym for non binary
* Queering*: It's woke academic speak that basically means inserting gender ideology in places where it doesn't belong.
*Soft boi*: How the majority of FTMs see themselves, rather than macho men their goal is to look like effeminate teenage emo/hipster boys
*Stunning and brave*/*Heckin' cute and valid*: Ironic memes used to mock the insane amount of praise people get for publicly coming out as trans.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 7, 2022)

2manycats said:


> Got some more for the collection:
> 
> * Agender*: Someone who supposedly feels completely genderless, a sub-category of non binary
> * Bolt-ons*: a MTF's fake boobs, they look hilariously out of place on a male body.
> ...


Wow, some of those are basic basic words that weren't in.
Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 7, 2022)

Flaming Insignias said:


> This one still pisses me off. Catgirls are cute and I like them, but you can't even try looking for them without getting some troon trying to claim them because of that trap in Re:Zero.


Don't forget the recent catboy trend.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Aug 8, 2022)

One more -

*He/Him Lesbian *- exactly what it says on the tin, a woman who's attracted to other women but uses male pronouns as a fashion statement. Because in clown world, pronouns don't even equal gender anymore


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Aug 8, 2022)

2manycats said:


> One more -
> 
> *He/Him Lesbian *- exactly what it says on the tin, a woman who's attracted to other women but uses male pronouns as a fashion statement. Because in clown world, pronouns don't even equal gender anymore


Sounds like someone that took "bull dyke" a little too literally.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 11, 2022)

Cult: The modern day trans movement is often described as being "cult-like" for its vicious accusations of wrongthink and use of harassment against anyone (especially women) for not bowing down for them.

Organic Strap-On: A transbian MTF's penis considered to be an alternative to a strap-on for lesbians and to push girldick on them. Relates to the cotton ceiling; transwomen pressuring lesbians to have sex with them.

Conversion Therapy:  The attempt of changing one's sexual orientation usually through highly unethical methods. The modern TRA movement has been accused various times of converting gay men and lesbians by encouraging them to transition or pressuring them to have sex with trans people.

Lobby: Reference to the aggressive pharmaceutical companies and big LGBTQ+ organiations that profit off vulnerable people with gender dysphoria for money and push for laws such as the gender recognition act.

Men in Dresses: The obvious emperor's new clothes definition of transwomen.

TRArmy/Tranazi: GC nickname for the hordes of trans rights activists on Twitter and real life.

Terfbian: Terf+ Lesbian A lesbian who rejects transwomen as dating partners and just won't suck the girldick.

Transhet: A homosexual trans person. Basically gay with extra steps.

Retrans: Someone who decides to troon out again after detransitoning.

Also if you don't mind, could you add this to the definition of Dangerhair please?

It comes from a meme referring to the colours of dyes in nature (usually blue, pink, or purple) that often alert animals of something poisonous.



Kiislova said:


> The amorphous genderless blob, where fat MtF and fat women kinda sorta look alike (still don't)
> Will add it or some variation.
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, thank you. I spent way too much of my freetime lurking around twitter and the internet reading troon nonsense.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 11, 2022)

As an frame of reference, calling someone "trans" as opposed to just saying "trans person" or trans-whatever is offensive...Somehow.

Thank the retards of Tv Tropes for contributing to the Kiwi cheat sheet.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 11, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> As an frame of reference, calling someone "trans" as opposed to just saying "trans person" or trans-whatever is offensive...Somehow.
> 
> Thank the retards of Tv Tropes for contributing to the Kiwi cheat sheet.


Adding to that, using "transwoman" like that, without space, is apparently transphobic because it makes a clear distinction between "women" and "transwomen"


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 11, 2022)

How much of that delirious glossary wasn't a thing just 10 years ago?


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 11, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> How much of that delirious glossary wasn't a thing just 10 years ago?


You mean outside of the transvestite/crossdresser thing?


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 11, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> How much of that delirious glossary wasn't a thing just 10 years ago?


10 years ago it was starting, already established on certain circles, the Atheism+ fiasco comes to mind.



NerdShamer said:


> You mean outside of the transvestite/crossdresser thing?


Those are almost "normal" but all the genderisms that were just "tumblr retardation" only otherkin would take seriously somehow spilled over reality.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Aug 11, 2022)

Can someone confirm that _biotrans_ means "a person who claims they are transitioning into their sex"? For example, a female identifying as a transwoman. It sounds like a rehash of _circumgender_.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 12, 2022)

Baraadmirer said:


> Can someone confirm that _biotrans_ means "a person who claims they are transitioning into their sex"? For example, a female identifying as a transwoman. It sounds like a rehash of _circumgender_.


I sounds like the Kikomi meme of "bio trans woman"


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 12, 2022)

Dinosaur: A bigot or old fashioned person. Terminology comes from UK Labour politician David Lammy who says that women who don't want to share intimate spaces with men in dresses are "dinosaurs" and "hoarding their rights". Reclaimed by TERFs afterwards.

Exclusionary: Something that doesn't include troons. Therefore transphobic.

Fetish: Something that causes sexual arousal. MTF troons have many disgusting paraphilias and fetishes
Edit: According to troons, all fetishes are heckin' valid except for genital fetishism. That's evil, exclusionary, and transphobic!

Paraphilia: An unhealthy, inappropriate sexual obsession with something bizarre. Many AGP MTFs suffer from multiple paraphilias. AGP is an example of a paraphilia.

Penisphobic: Lesbian repulsion to penises

Vaginaphobic: Gay mens' repulsion to vaginas

Third gender: A concept of neither a man or woman that is found in many non-western countries. Found in regions such as the Samoan Fa'afafine and Hijra (Southern Asia) where effeminate gender nonconforming gay men are placed in a different class due to homophobia. Third-gender women exist in the Balkans as Sworn Virgins where they live secretely as men to escape sexism.

Queen of TERFS: A woman who is popular amongst "TERFS".

Transcel/Trooncel: Trans + Incel: Heterosexual MTF's who retain very problematic views about women when they were incels and are very rapey. Incels who transition so that they can indulge their autogynephilia fetish of the hot woman they always wanted to be or to prey on some poor lesbian for a crumb of sweet poon.


Witch: The one and only TERF queen JK Rowling or any woman who actively questions troon rhetoric. A common insult towards women.

Women won't wheesht!: A rallying cry of GC women and Radfems in response to the trial of Marion Millar who dared to share GC views on social media.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Aug 12, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> Fetish: Something that causes sexual arousal. MTF troons have many disgusting paraphilias and fetishes.


Troons believe all fetishes are good, heckin' valid, and should never be "kink-shamed", except the dreaded "genital fetishism", _i.e_. having a normal sexual attraction, which is literally genocide. So they want the word to regain it's pejorative meaning in that special context of criticizing anyone that won't put up with their nonsense.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 13, 2022)

Kiislova said:


> the Atheism+ fiasco comes to mind


What was that about anyway?



Legoshi said:


> Dinosaur: A bigot or old fashioned person.





ToroidalBoat said:


> Being a cultural dinosaur isn't so bad. Dinosaurs are pretty awesome.


----------



## Hepativore (Aug 13, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What was that about anyway?


Basically, a small bunch of people in the skeptic/atheism community were also SJWs. Rebecca Watson was one such person and she decided to start Atheism+ to try and shove SJW politics into the rational skepticism/atheism sphere. This is ironic since Rebecca Watson runs the Skepchick website as well as the Rational-Wiki which are just SJW/woke mouthpieces.

So, this caused a huge split as Rebecca Watson and the rest of the people who jumped onto the Atheism+ bandwagon accused everybody who did not as being istophobes, and the people who did not accused the Atheism+ crowd as being a bunch of stupid SJWs as rational skepticism and atheist viewpoints have nothing to do with being woke. The fight went on for about three years when Atheism+ tried to latch onto the anti-gamergate sentiment to give itself more momentum.

However Atheism+ died a quick  and unmourned death as all of the more serious voices in the atheism or rational skepticism community such as Richard Dawkins and Daniel Dennett basically told the Atheism+ crowd to BTFO and Rebecca Watson lost most of her credibility due to how she covered for an obvious fraud like Anita Sarkeesian. Now Rebecca Watson and Atheism+ are regarded as a joke among most of the rest of the online skepticism community.


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 13, 2022)

Harassment Campaign: A phrase TRAs scream whenever a tranny gets negative coverage from any person/ website with a high profile. They use this word to try to delegitimize any criticism towards troons and vilify anyone would call out troons for their terrible behaviour and actions.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 13, 2022)

Pipeline: The gradual transition of a troon, usually associsted with an MTF. Usually from something negative like a White Supremacist Neonazi to Trans Catgirl or a pornsick Fujoshi to a full-blown Gayden.

White Cishetero Patriarchy: SJW/Troon talk for something they don't like or think is oppressive.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 13, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> Queen of TERFS: A woman who is popular amongst "TERFS".


I think that is reserved for J.K Rowling tho.



Legoshi said:


> Witch


Defn those two are mixed up. However, I've seen many troons call themselves whictches so... Who knows?



Legoshi said:


> Women won't wheesht!


First time I heard it, do you have a link to it?



Dambusters' Dog II said:


> Troons believe all fetishes are good, heckin' valid, and should never be "kink-shamed", except the dreaded "genital fetishism", _i.e_. having a normal sexual attraction, which is literally genocide. So they want the word to regain it's pejorative meaning in that special context of criticizing anyone that won't put up with their nonsense.


I wholeheartedly agree with that.



Hepativore said:


> So, this caused a huge split as Rebecca Watson and the rest of the people who jumped onto the Atheism+ bandwagon accused everybody who did not as being istophobes, and the people who did not accused the Atheism+ crowd as being a bunch of stupid SJWs as rational skepticism and atheist viewpoints have nothing to do with being woke.


It also compounded with yet another "split" inside the community, that one regarding Islam and whether to use the same rethoric as with Christians was acceptable or somehow racist / islamophobic / etc...



Legoshi said:


> White Cishetero Patriarchy: SJW/Troon talk for something they don't like or think is oppressive.


"Cis white straight" is the one I see the most. Same sentiment


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 13, 2022)

Kiislova said:


> First time I heard it, do you have a link to it?


Sure, here's the hashtag on Twitter



			https://twitter.com/search?q=%23womenwontwheesht&src=typed_query
		

















Kiislova said:


> I think that is reserved for J.K Rowling tho.


I've also seen other women like Magdalen Berns, Kellie Jay Keen, and Julie Bindel referred to the queen of TERFs by Troons as well

Sociaization: The way how male and female troons behave differently based on how they were treated and brought up as their birth sex before they trooned out. Shows how clueless they are about the gender they desperately want to be. Many heterosexual trannies were mostly gender conforming and are heavily male/female socialized.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 15, 2022)

Updated all the entries and added "Genital fetishism" as well since it is referenced on another of @Legoshi entries.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 18, 2022)

Yeeterus: Yeet and Uterus. The FTM zoomer way to call a hysterectomy.

Totally Not a Fetish!/This Never Happens!: Denial of disturbingly creepy behaviour (i.e. masturbating in your sisters' underwear and autogynephilia) and crimes (i.e. voyeurism) of troons by trans activists. Picked up by opponents and used to mock those in denial.

Sorry to ask, could you add in the definition for Socialization too please?


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 18, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> Yeeterus: Yeet and Uterus. The FTM zoomer way to call a hysterectomy.
> 
> Totally Not a Fetish!/This Never Happens!: Denial of disturbingly creepy behaviour (i.e. masturbating in your sisters' underwear and autogynephilia) and crimes (i.e. voyeurism) of troons by trans activists. Picked up by opponents and used to mock those in denial.
> 
> Sorry to ask, could you add in the definition for Socialization too please?


Did I miss that one? Oh well, I will once I come back home from work. The dictionary is generated by a a script, and im not uploading it to GitHub anytime soon.

"Not a fetish" and "never happens" should be separate. The later one is more of men-in-women-prison rape, and the first is typical agp behaviour.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 19, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> Sorry to ask, could you add in the definition for Socialization too please?


Can't seem to find the definiton?... Is socialization as in "socialized as a male/female" when refering to upbringing or is it something else?

Sorry to doublepost but I want a notification to reach the anime wolf


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 19, 2022)

Kiislova said:


> Can't seem to find the definiton?... Is socialization as in "socialized as a male/female" when refering to upbringing or is it something else?
> 
> Sorry to doublepost but I want a notification to reach the anime wolf


Yeah, socialized as male or female depending on upbringing and how it affects their interactions. Sorry for the confusion.


Sociaization: The way how male and female troons behave differently based on how they were treated and brought up as their birth sex before they trooned out. Shows how clueless they are about the gender they desperately want to be. Many heterosexual trannies were mostly gender conforming and are heavily male/female socialized.


Zippertits: An FTM who has undergone a double masectomy and has zipper looking scars underneath their breasts.


----------



## Hepativore (Aug 19, 2022)

Here is a term...what is the pink pill/"pinkpilling" as Null has accused Keffals of doing in the "Keffals declaring war on the Kiwi Farms" thread? It sounds trans-related from the context cues.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 20, 2022)

Hepativore said:


> Here is a term...what is the pink pill/"pinkpilling" as Null has accused Keffals of doing in the "Keffals declaring war on the Kiwi Farms" thread? It sounds trans-related from the context cues.


Grooming someone until it starts medical transition, take the pink pill anon.


----------



## MalWart (Aug 20, 2022)

Not sure if this one has been shared...

Rot Pocket- Fake vagina; used in reference to the rather horrifying result of many a vaginoplasty. See also: Stinkditch


----------



## Hepativore (Aug 20, 2022)

MalWart said:


> Not sure if this one has been shared...
> 
> Rot Pocket- Fake vagina; used in reference to the rather horrifying result of many a vaginoplasty. See also: Stinkditch


Do not forget "Stench trench"!


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 21, 2022)

I fucked up the script and almost lost all the data in the past month. Thankfully it is recovered now.
Added all remaining stuff from @Legoshi @Hepativore @MalWart 
Sorry for the delay lads.


----------



## Legoshi (Sep 2, 2022)

Muffing: A fingering technique used by preop MTFs where one of the testicles is inseted back into the inguinal canals. Comes from Mira Bellwether's 2010 zine "Fucking Trans Women".[ I don't even know how the fuck this actually works...

Fought for your rights!: A trans activist rallying cry to any skepticism of trans ideology by gay men and lesbian that trans people were the only ones who actually fought for gay rights.

Cisgay/Cishomo: A Cis Homosexual Person; IE A Normal Person who happens to be gay


----------



## Hepativore (Sep 2, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> Muffing: A fingering technique used by preop MTFs where one of the testicles is inseted back into the inguinal canals. Comes from Mira Bellwether's 2010 zine "Fucking Trans Women".[ I don't even know how the fuck this actually works...
> 
> Fought for your rights!: A trans activist rallying cry to any skepticism of trans ideology by gay men and lesbian that trans people were the only ones who actually fought for gay rights.
> 
> Cisgay/Cishomo: A Cis Homosexual Person; IE A Normal Person who happens to be gay


How is "muffing" not uncomfortable?


----------



## Legoshi (Sep 2, 2022)

Hepativore said:


> How is "muffing" not uncomfortable?


No fucking clue man. Maybe troons have higher levels of pain tolerance. That may explain why so many of them are so retarded.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 2, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> No fucking clue man. Maybe troons have higher levels of pain tolerance. That may explain why so many of them are so retarded.


Well, they're already into tucking, wearing women's underwear, walking in heels, and occasionally taking it up the poop chute.

One of the secondary requirements of living as an troon _is_ pain tolerance, come to think of it.


----------



## Kiislova (Sep 3, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> One of the secondary requirements of living as an troon _is_ pain tolerance, come to think of it.If medical science need chronic pain sufferers for research, maybe they should start looking at troons.


For science.



Legoshi said:


> snip


Added. Thanks for your continued effort improving this place


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 11, 2022)

Can we move this to Stink Ditch, @Null?


----------



## Kiislova (Sep 12, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> Can we move this to Stink Ditch, @Null?


I'm OK with this, after all, that place is where it is more relevant anyway.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 12, 2022)

I think this would be more useful if it was edited to clearly separate out things said by actual troons, TERF memes, names of famous internet people/places, and forum in-jokes.


----------



## Legoshi (Sep 16, 2022)

We have always existed: A phrase used by troons that implies they were always present in history before the 21st century with very little evidence. Usually involves transing a lot of GNC historical figures. See: Transing the dead/Posthumous trans.

Blit: Boy + Clit: An FTM's clitoris


----------



## KiislovaReloaded (Oct 18, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> We have always existed: A phrase used by troons that implies they were always present in history before the 21st century with very little evidence. Usually involves transing a lot of GNC historical figures. See: Transing the dead/Posthumous trans.
> 
> Blit: Boy + Clit: An FTM's clitoris


I'm back but locked out of my original acc, will add it whenever I can.
Glad to read you and so many others again on the forum.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 29, 2022)

Here's a few I can think of:

Non-op - troon who has decided to never undergo bottom surgery for whatever reason.

Strapless - a troon's girldick. "Gonna rape that TERF with my strapless!"

Rat King - the original definition referenced how seemingly ALL internet troons are connected to each other somehow, like the tails of many rats fused together that form a rat king.

Troonshine/Drinking the Troonshine - the obsessive defense and support of troonery by people and companies who once seemed normal. So many have been drinking the troonshine lately.

Ally - a non-trans troon supporter. Not treated like a friend. Usually treated like dirt by the troons. A good ally sits down, shuts up, and opens their wallet when the troons demand it. Nothing more. Allies are disposable.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 29, 2022)

The Great Citracett said:


> Ally - a non-trans troon supporter. Not treated like a friend. Usually treated like dirt by the troons. A good ally sits down, shuts up, and opens their wallet when the troons demand it. Nothing more. Allies are disposable.



Kinda like Shift and Puzzle from the _Last Battle_ by CS Lewis.


----------



## Vingle (Nov 29, 2022)

The Great Citracett said:


> Troonshine/Drinking the Troonshine - the obsessive defense and support of troonery by people and companies who once seemed normal. So many have been drinking the troonshine lately.


Nope, troonshine has always been related to the making of DIY hrt in bathtubs. Basically, moonshine in the hrt edition.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 29, 2022)

Vingle said:


> Nope, troonshine has always been related to the making of DIY hrt in bathtubs. Basically, moonshine in the hrt edition.


Makes more sense that way really. I've just been hearing it used lately like "Drinking the Kool-aid" of troon ideology.


----------



## KiislovaReloaded (Nov 29, 2022)

The Great Citracett said:


> Snip





Vingle said:


> Nope, troonshine has always been related to the making of DIY hrt in bathtubs. Basically, moonshine in the hrt edition.


Thanks for the new terms.
Will add when I get my original acc back.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Nov 29, 2022)

Legoshi said:


> We have always existed: A phrase used by troons that implies they were always present in history before the 21st century with very little evidence. Usually involves transing a lot of GNC historical figures. See: Transing the dead/Posthumous trans.
> 
> Blit: Boy + Clit: An FTM's clitoris



Gussy: girl bussy.


----------



## Vingle (Nov 29, 2022)

The Great Citracett said:


> "Drinking the Kool-aid" of troon ideology.


I think "Drinking the Kool-aid" always has been the word for whatever ideology you engage in.


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm back on my regular account bitches!
Updating the definitions now.



Vingle said:


> Nope, troonshine has always been related to the making of DIY hrt in bathtubs. Basically, moonshine in the hrt edition.





The Great Citracett said:


> Here's a few I can think of


Thanks for the definitions, gentlepersons.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Dec 8, 2022)

These probably don't count, but "transman" and "transwoman." They may not seem offensive, but now, not putting a space in between "trans man" and "trans woman" is literal violence and possibly genocide. 

Also "transgendered." That's an evil slur because it implies that trooning is something that was done to them.


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 8, 2022)

The Great Citracett said:


> These probably don't count, but "transman" and "transwoman." They may not seem offensive, but now, not putting a space in between "trans man" and "trans woman" is literal violence and possibly genocide.
> 
> Also "transgendered." That's an evil slur because it implies that trooning is something that was done to them.


I recall that detail being extremely annoying to certain transpeople, and it is a perfect way to "being politically correct" and at the same time "annoying" to the correct people.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 8, 2022)

The Great Citracett said:


> These probably don't count, but "transman" and "transwoman." They may not seem offensive, but now, not putting a space in between "trans man" and "trans woman" is literal violence and possibly genocide.


Yeah, it's something that occasionally leads to people correcting each other over an imagined violation of semantics. Despite the fact trannies regularly use any variation to describe themselves.

But we're scheduled to go through another honkening, within an few weeks; so we might be looking forward towards  expanding the glossary, _again_.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 9, 2022)

Welcome back @Kiislova!

Since Stonewall and TENI are there, why not add the Australian equivalent:

*ACON *- (AIDS Council of NSW) Started off as a charity in Australia aimed towards LGB people especially those with HIV, now drinks the trans koolaid like Stonewall in the UK.

Couple more:

*Felix *- Character from anime Re:Zero* popular with troons for being male with a feminine appearance, often features in trans memes on Reddit & the like
*Mickey Mouse voice *- That high pitched voice MTF put on to try and sound feminine, but as the name suggests they just end up sounding like Mickey Mouse or just cartoonish in general. Olly Thorn "Philosophy Tube" is the worst offender.
*Sissygasm *- When an MTF jizzes his pants over being treated like a caricature of a woman.

*I haven't actually seen that anime, I just know the character from how much he seems to appear in tranny memes.


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 9, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> But we're scheduled to go through another honkening, within an few weeks


What is gonna be happening soon?


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Dec 9, 2022)

Trussy - (Troon + pussy) neovagina


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 9, 2022)

Kiislova said:


> What is gonna be happening soon?


Well, the biggest thing is that Canada is becoming even more of an police state with those bills that regulates online content and a few other liberties that we take for granted.

As for Burgerland, I'm still going through A&H, but you should have a decent idea on what's going on, in there. One the larger issues is that boy in an dress who raped an girl at school. The attached pdf should be an gramd jury's opinion on the matter.

There's also that geriatric murderer in NYC who has everyone worked up.

One of the handful of "sexual content in schools" articles that's been popping up in A&H.

Energy official who happens to be gay and nonbinary is accused of stealing shit.


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 9, 2022)

lolcow yoghurt said:


> Trussy - (Troon + pussy) neovagina


Haven't seen that being used anywhere, do you have a link for it?


2manycats said:


> *Mickey Mouse voice *- That high pitched voice MTF put on to try and sound feminine, but as the name suggests they just end up sounding like Mickey Mouse or just cartoonish in general. Olly Thorn "Philosophy Tube" is the worst offender.


So this is the TIM equivalent of the "Frog voice"? Like the other one, this is the first time I heard it.


The Great Citracett said:


> Also "transgendered." That's an evil slur because it implies that trooning is something that was done to them.


True, true...  I have to add this thing too.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 10, 2022)

I can't edit my post from yesterday, but California  thought that the "correct" idea was to throw trannies into women's prisons and ignore the subsequent rapes


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 12, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> I can't edit my post from yesterday, but California  thought that the "correct" idea was to throw trannies into women's prisons and ignore the subsequent rapes


That is barely news TBH. The troon impreganting / raping other inmates has been kind of a running gag regarding the troon menace.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Dec 12, 2022)

Kiislova said:


> That is barely news TBH. The troon impreganting / raping other inmates has been kind of a running gag regarding the troon menace.


I seem to remember one prison deciding to "solve" the problem by putting out free condoms, rather than just put the troons in men's prison where they belong.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 12, 2022)

*Progress Pride Flag *- The new LGBTQIA+ flag that's supposed to be more inclusive of trannies and non-whites.
*Rapehon *- A non-passing troon (see: Hon) who has a creepy vibe or creeps on women possibly with the intent to commit a sex crime.
*X-gender *- Japanese equivalent of non binary, a recent invention by trans activists in Japan copying their western counterparts. Proof that this ideology is spreading outside the west.


----------



## Joe Biden rule 34 (Dec 13, 2022)

Train: A troon, somewhat derogatory. Primarily used on Reddit clone rdrama.net. It was also sometimes used in the subreddit r/tumblrinaction before it was banned. May have originated from this tweet.
Pedojacketing: The act of pointing out that a troon is a pedophile, which is a bad thing to TRAs because trans women can do no wrong.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Dec 13, 2022)

Joe Biden rule 34 said:


> Train: A troon, somewhat derogatory. Primarily used on Reddit clone rdrama.net. It was also sometimes used in the subreddit r/tumblrinaction before it was banned. May have originated from this tweet.


Also big on Facebook. The train emoji () gets used a lot for this purpose. 

*Snart/Snarts *- trans spelled backwards, used on Facebook to avoid a ban for mocking troons. From this meme that inspired a tag group:


----------

